# Podemos y el feminismo, no lo van a admitir.



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.


https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos


En castilla y león uno de los eslogans era " por una Castilla y León feminista", el programa todo tenía coletilla de "con perspectiva de género".
Es algo que no encuentro explicación, cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente sabe que mucha gente de izquierda incluso de izquierda radical no va a poder votar esa basura feminista, pero bueno, ellos sabrán. Personajes como Irene Montero LES QUITA VOTOS, claramente, sus declaraciones les quitan votos. Entiendo que el tema del feminismo es difícil salirse y solo queda la huida hacia adelante, pero es que ni lo disimulan.....


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Podemos y el feminismo, no lo van a admitir



Se llama *HEMBRISMO*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Feb 2022)

y yo preocupao porque esa chusma de fascistascomunistas antiEspaña proetarras guerracivilistas y ladrones pierdan votos


----------



## K... (14 Feb 2022)

No es sólo el feminismo, es que están fuera de la realidad, se olvidan de los problemas reales de la gente, viven en el mundode la pirueta. 
Pero con el odio al hombre español ya cuesta seguirles el rollo.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Se llama *HEMBRISMO*



NO, se llama feminismo, cuando dices hembrismo es como los que dicen feminazismo, Esos terminos los usan los feministas para distanciarse del feminismo.
Cuando ambos terminos usan la misma terminologia y tienen las mismas metas y objetivos, hay que llamarlos igual, decirle hembrismo o feminazismo es como decir ultranazi, supernazi o meganazi, el enemigo y la ideologia criminal es el FEMISMISNO, la que pide cuotas, la que pide asimetria penal, o habla de techos de cristal, brechas salariales, pide tribunales especiales, ayudas y prebendas, es lo mismo, FEMINISMO, hembrismo, o feminazismo, por tanto hay que llamarlo igual, si lo llamas hembrismo entonces el feminista dice "yo no soy de esos, soy feminista a secas"


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (14 Feb 2022)

Están cada día más muertos, solo aguantan por esos jóvenes retrasados mentales que votan podemos porque "es lo guay, lo antifacha"


----------



## Macabrón (14 Feb 2022)

En mi entorno ninguna mujer está a favor de las feminazis, es más, saben sobradamente que son unos movimientos parásitos que encima de aprovecharse de las desgracias de las mujeres y no remediarlas (si me viola un moro ni caso) tienen miedo por el negro futuro que espera a sus hijos varones.


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Feb 2022)

Tampoco te flipes, sólo han perdido 8.000 votos desde el 2019, y esi con las Garzonadas y les niñes y les tetas. 

No lo reconocen lo del feminismo, porque se quedarían ya SIN NADA. 
Podemas es el Partido Feminists pelolila de España


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

La estrategia de unir a todos los grupusculos que se consideran damnificados por el sistema y querer contentarlos a todos da para lo que da.


----------



## romeoalfa (14 Feb 2022)

Podemos ya solo puede vivir de enfrentamientos entre españoles, y busca la excusa que sea para hacer creer a colectivos que están en guerra con otros colectivos y rascar votos


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO, se llama feminismo, cuando dices hembrismo es como los que dicen feminazismo, Esos terminos los usan los feministas para distanciarse del feminismo.
> Cuando ambos terminos usan la misma terminologia y tienen las mismas metas y objetivos, hay que llamarlos igual, decirle hembrismo o feminazismo es como decir ultranazi, supernazi o meganazi, el enemigo y la ideologia criminal es el FEMISMISNO, *la que pide cuotas, la que pide asimetria penal*, o habla de techos de cristal, brechas salariales, *pide tribunales especiales, ayudas y prebendas*, es lo mismo, FEMINISMO, hembrismo, o feminazismo, por tanto hay que llamarlo igual, si lo llamas hembrismo entonces el feminista dice "yo no soy de esos, soy feminista a secas"



Exigir asimetría de derechos es *HEMBRISMO*.

El feminismo ya no existe


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942982



ninguno, yo soy antipodemita radical, simplemente no lo entiendo, alguna explicacion tiene que haber para que quieran hundirse de esa manera.


----------



## romeoalfa (14 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En mi entorno ninguna mujer está a favor de las feminazis, es más, saben sobradamente que son unos movimientos parásitos que encima de aprovecharse de las desgracias de las mujeres y no remediarlas (si me viola un moro ni caso) tienen miedo por el negro futuro que espera a sus hijos varones.



Si, pero aun hya gente que se cree las mentiras de la Sexta y otros medios subvencionados


----------



## chemarin (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Hablas a toro pasado, el feminismo AHORA empieza a ser visto como el monstruo que es, pero no hace tantos años impusieron una visión de la que no te podías salir ni un milímetro si no querías ser tachado de machista, facha, etc. Y gracias a ese control mental y social han aprobado leyes anticonstitucionales que criminalizan a los hombres, y ahí siguen. Tú ahora "has olvidado" todo eso, y te "extrañas" que sigan con la matraca. No obstante ya he dicho que se "empieza" a ver el rostro demoníaco del feminismo, pero de momento todas esas leyes siguen ahí.


----------



## Okiali (14 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En mi entorno ninguna mujer está a favor de las feminazis, es más, saben sobradamente que son unos movimientos parásitos que encima de aprovecharse de las desgracias de las mujeres y no remediarlas (si me viola un moro ni caso) tienen miedo por el negro futuro que espera a sus hijos varones.



Eso lo comentaba un dia con una conocida. Me decia…”la mayoria de las mujeres no estamos de acuerdo con esas locas”
Se tuvo que callar cuando le dije que me parecia bien pero que luego si el 8 de marzo salian con esas locas y coreaban sus consignas por mucho que no esten de acuerdo las estaban apoyando y respaldando todas las medidas discriminatorias que estas promulgan


----------



## Palpatine (14 Feb 2022)

Quien va a votar a esta panda ?


----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (14 Feb 2022)

Pudo haber sido un partido que acabase con la corrupción PP-PPSOE. En las primeras elecciones generales tuvieron muy buenos resultados e incluso con posibilidad de gobernar pero fue unirse a IU y perder cerca de un millón de votos, luego unirse a grupos feministas y acabar matando a Podemos para diluirse en Unidas Podemas. Una lástima.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO, se llama feminismo, cuando dices hembrismo es como los que dicen feminazismo, Esos terminos los usan los feministas para distanciarse del feminismo.
> Cuando ambos terminos usan la misma terminologia y tienen las mismas metas y objetivos, hay que llamarlos igual, decirle hembrismo o feminazismo es como decir ultranazi, supernazi o meganazi, el enemigo y la ideologia criminal es el FEMISMISNO, la que pide cuotas, la que pide asimetria penal, o habla de techos de cristal, brechas salariales, pide tribunales especiales, ayudas y prebendas, es lo mismo, FEMINISMO, hembrismo, o feminazismo, por tanto hay que llamarlo igual, si lo llamas hembrismo entonces el feminista dice "yo no soy de esos, soy feminista a secas"



El feinismo tenia por objetivo conseguir los mismos derechos (legales) que los hombres. Surgio en el XIX y culmino en el XX.

No fue un mal movimiento. Diria que necesario. El problema es la gente que ha nacido tarde, siente nostalgia y quiere participar en una revolución que ya paso. Como los de mi generación que llevaban camisetas del Ché.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Hablas a toro pasado, el feminismo AHORA empieza a ser visto como el monstruo que es, pero no hace tantos años impusieron una visión de la que no te podías salir ni un milímetro si no querías ser tachado de machista, facha, etc. Y gracias a ese control mental y social han aprobado leyes anticonstitucionales que criminalizan a los hombres, y ahí siguen. Tú ahora "has olvidado" todo eso, y te "extrañas" que sigan con la matraca. No obstante ya he dicho que se "empieza" a ver el rostro demoníaco del feminismo, pero de momento todas esas leyes siguen ahí.



pues tambien tienes razon, todo sea dicho, pero creo que la gente esta despertando y empieza a darse cuenta que el enemigo de la democracia, libertad y la razon es el feminismo.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (14 Feb 2022)

Las hembras saben en su inconsciente que cuando vengan los rusos, o los moros con los ak47, ningún macho Occidental irá a defenderlas, y eso al final les pesa.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

Las feminazis caparon a Unidos Podemos y ahora es Unidas Podemos. 

Joder, si hasta el nombrecito es una declaración de intenciones.

Las feminazis son las que parten el bacalao en Podemos pero tienen al menos tres problemas muy graves: base natural de votantes masculina, mayoría de afiliados hombres y dirección matriarcal absolutamente incompetente que está ahí solo por su chocha.

Y no, no rectificará porque el feminazismo no tiene ninguna capacidad de autocrítica. Como ha dicho un compañero la huida será hacia adelante: todavía más feminazismo radical hasta límites surrealistas..


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

Okiali dijo:


> Eso lo comentaba un dia con una conocida. Me decia…”la mayoria de las mujeres no estamos de acuerdo con esas locas”
> Se tuvo que callar cuando le dije que me parecia bien pero que luego si el 8 de marzo salian con esas locas y coreaban sus consignas por mucho que no esten de acuerdo las estaban apoyando y respaldando todas las medidas discriminatorias que estas promulgan



si votan a Podemos, psoe o PP, estan en esas cosas, asi de simple.


----------



## loquesubebaja (14 Feb 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Tampoco te flipes, sólo han perdido 8.000 votos desde el 2019, y esi con las Garzonadas y les niñes y les tetas.
> 
> No lo reconocen lo del feminismo, porque se quedarían ya SIN NADA.
> Podemas es el Partido Feminists pelolila de España



Falso, en 2019 Podemos e IU separados tuvieron Cien mil votos.

Ayer, juntos, sesenta mil.

Un 40% menos.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El feinismo tenia por objetivo conseguir los mismos derechos (legales) que los hombres. Surgio en el XIX y culmino en el XX.
> 
> No fue un mal movimiento. Diria que necesario. El problema es la gente que ha nacido tarde, siente nostalgia y quiere participar en una revolución que ya paso. Como los de mi generación que llevaban camisetas del Ché.



Infórmate bien. El feminismo fue una PM totalitaria desde que nació.

Es como decir que una cucaracha es muy bonita cuando nace y luego se hace fea cuando es grande.


----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (14 Feb 2022)

Si aprueban la ley Trans y nos dejan hacernos mujeras igual me planteo el voto.


----------



## loquesubebaja (14 Feb 2022)

Seguro que buenos?


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Feb 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Falso, en 2019 Podemos e IU separados tuvieron Cien mil votos.
> 
> Ayer, juntos, sesenta mil.
> 
> Un 40% menos.



Aaaaah, no estoy ya muy pendiente de cómo va la coalición


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Las feminazis caparon a Unidos Podemos y ahora es Unidas Podemos.
> 
> Joder, si hasta el nombrecito es una declaración de intenciones.
> 
> ...



feminismo, no feminazismo, no blanqueemos el feminismo usando otra terminologia, tu llamarias a un nazi supernazi, meganazi?, no, el feminismo usa el termino feminazi para distanciarse de ellos, cuando en realidad son lo mismo, y por eso segun las encuestas la amplisima mayoria de mujeres no se considera feminista.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Yo lo veo al contario. 
Ahora mismo su única red clientelar de votos es todo el chiringuito de feminazis locas y manginas mas betazos. 
Mientras mantengan su discurso feminazi al menos siempre rascarán a nivel nacional dos o tres escaños de paguiteras agradecidas.


----------



## Silvia Charo (14 Feb 2022)

En CyL no nos andamos con gilipolleces, somos gente seria y trabajadora y nadie quiere que le discriminen por tener pito o tener en estima a su propio país; sólo faltaba. Podemos e IU se presentaron juntos está vez y aun así han bajado en votos, están muertos a nivel autonómico.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo lo veo al contario.
> Ahora mismo su única red clientelar de votos es todo el chiringuito de feminazis locas y manginas mas betazos.
> Mientras mantengan su discurso feminazi al menos siempre rascarán a nivel nacional dos o tres escaños de paguiteras agradecidas.



si si, eso es obvio, pero con eso aspiras a tener el 5% de los votos, vale, perfecto, ese 5%, ya me diras tu a donde van con eso.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> feminismo, no feminazismo, no blanqueemos el feminismo usando otra terminologia, tu llamarias a un nazi supernazi, meganazi?, no, el feminismo usa el termino feminazi para distanciarse de ellos, cuando en realidad son lo mismo, y por eso segun las encuestas la amplisima mayoria de mujeres no se considera feminista.



Está claro que tienes razón, pero yo utilizo el término que más escuece a estas petardas vividoras.

Cuando el palabrejo que haga más pupita sea feminista, femimarxista o similar, no tengas ninguna duda de que lo cambiaré.

Soy consciente de todo lo que dices.


----------



## poppom (14 Feb 2022)

los sociatas también son feminazis y ahí los tienes, primera fuerza
Pinchan en mi opinión por el tema trans, por ahí no pasan las charos. Una tía con pene no puede tener sus derechos. Con sus amiguis ocultarán su transfobia pero al votar obran a conciencia


----------



## zirick (14 Feb 2022)

Al enemigo nunca se les dice los errores que comete. Hay que aprovecharse de esa falsedad y soberbia victimista


----------



## magufone (14 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que están posicionados a conciencia.
Una vez descubierto el pastel, estan asegurandose sus mamandurrias eternas blindando el voto feministoide y de minorias de la bragueta, amen de perroflautismo.
A dia de hoy solo quieren vivir de la politica, que se vive muy bien.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Está claro que tienes razón, pero yo utilizo el término que más escuece a estas petardas vividoras.
> 
> Cuando el palabrejo que haga más pupita sea feminista, femimarxista o similar, no tengas ninguna duda de que lo cambiaré.
> 
> Soy consciente de todo lo que dices.



NO, les molesta mucho mas que digas feminista, mucho mucho mas. Ellos no se consideran feminazis, se distancian de ellos, en cambio se consideran y presumen de feministas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO, se llama feminismo, cuando dices hembrismo es como los que dicen feminazismo, Esos terminos los usan los feministas para distanciarse del feminismo.
> Cuando ambos terminos usan la misma terminologia y tienen las mismas metas y objetivos, hay que llamarlos igual, decirle hembrismo o feminazismo es como decir ultranazi, supernazi o meganazi, el enemigo y la ideologia criminal es el FEMISMISNO, la que pide cuotas, la que pide asimetria penal, o habla de techos de cristal, brechas salariales, pide tribunales especiales, ayudas y prebendas, es lo mismo, FEMINISMO, hembrismo, o feminazismo, por tanto hay que llamarlo igual, si lo llamas hembrismo entonces el feminista dice "yo no soy de esos, soy feminista a secas"



Para mi el feminismo era el de los años 80s y si me apuras el de los 90s, una reivindicación igualitaria entre hombre y mujer. Lo de hoy en día no se puede llamar feminismo. Es puro odio a lo masculino. Llámale hembrismo, llámale feminazismo... llámale lo que quieras, pero no estamos hablando de lo mismo.
Si te dicen yo soy feminista a secas la respuesta es fácil. No, no lo eres. Tú no quieres la igualdad, tu quieres la sumisión del género masculino, eres una feminazi.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Feb 2022)

Podemos es la cosa más machista y retrógrada que hay.

*Fue creado para destruir el feminismo.*

MISIÓN CUMPLIDA


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> ninguno, yo soy antipodemita radical, simplemente no lo entiendo, alguna explicacion tiene que haber para que quieran hundirse de esa manera.



Podemos es el cáncer que tras la metástasis ha empezado a devorarse a sí mismo.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO, les molesta mucho mas que digas feminista, mucho mucho mas. Ellos no se consideran feminazis, se distancian de ellos, en cambio se consideran y presumen de feministas.



Seguro, campeón, seguro. Ea, ea, ea... que sí, que sí.


----------



## Macabrón (14 Feb 2022)

En cualquier caso las feminazis más radicales hasta han montado su propio partido al margen de PODEMOS - PSOE, el FAC -vaya nombrecito- FEMINISTAS AL CONGRESO, fuertemente abolicionista de la prostitución y que rechaza a Irene Montero de manera fulminante. PODEMOS es un cadáver político, pero el FAC puede acabar obteniendo varias escañas que luego se usen de manera letal para coaliciones. Hoy en día un partido con un escaño puede perfectamente decidir unas elecciones.


----------



## megadeth (14 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que es urgente que convoquen a los círculos


----------



## Jasa (14 Feb 2022)

No van a admitirlo pero es su fuente de ingresos y de votos, hacerse con <<colectivos>> para estar en la palestra, sacar dinero y tener a dichos votando para estar eternamente ahí, da igual que sean 3,5, 10 o 1, tienen cientos de mierdas subvencionadas donde colocarse y que hagan presión.

A los políticos les da igual ganar elecciones, importa más donde te puedes meter y de dónde sacar


----------



## Saco de papas (14 Feb 2022)

ah! pero es que los demás partidos son distintos?


----------



## Hermenauta (14 Feb 2022)

La pesoe cuenta con Sanchinflas I el guapo, mientras que pudimos, hasta hace nada, contaba con Pablo Dientes Torcidos el chepas. No habia color.
Y ahora con la petarda que puso el chepas su tiron entre el charerio es incluso menor.


----------



## Alex Cosma (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO, se llama feminismo, cuando dices hembrismo es como los que dicen feminazismo, Esos terminos los usan los feministas para distanciarse del feminismo.
> Cuando ambos terminos usan la misma terminologia y tienen las mismas metas y objetivos, hay que llamarlos igual, decirle hembrismo o feminazismo es como decir ultranazi, supernazi o meganazi, el enemigo y la ideologia criminal es el FEMISMISNO, la que pide cuotas, la que pide asimetria penal, o habla de techos de cristal, brechas salariales, pide tribunales especiales, ayudas y prebendas, es lo mismo, FEMINISMO, hembrismo, o feminazismo, por tanto hay que llamarlo igual, si lo llamas hembrismo entonces el feminista dice "yo no soy de esos, soy feminista a secas"



*Las mujeres están tanto o más jodidas (destruidas) con el feminismo (de ESTADO) que los hombres... y el que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.*

Mientras que EL ESTADO no tuvo fuerza suficiente para intervenir en todas las facetas de la sociedad... las mujeres trabajan igual que los hombres, y además criaban a sus hijos... (y antes de la existencia del Estado, pues más evidente aún). Fue cuando el ESTADO tuvo fuerza suficiente y empezó a hacer BIOPOLÍTICA para satisfacer sus necesidades económico-militares, cuando empezó a *separar *al hombre y la mujer y puso a ésta a parir futuros soldados y obreros... *porque aún no estaba disponible la herramienta "inmigración masiva".*

Siempre se habla del feminismo como algo creado por mujeres, cuando no es cierto; al igual que el patriarcado es una herramienta del ESTADO, para dividir y enfrentar al pueblo... y para fortalecer al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, es decir, para fortalecer a los minorías poderhabientes que lo crearon y que lo conforman.

El feminismo es MISÓGINO, de ahí que tenga las ramificaciones que tiene.

*El feminismo está "empoderando" a las mujeres hacia su autodestrucción*... *Lo que parecemos olvidar es que la revolución industrial, las fábricas, la emigración del campo a la ciudad, la mili obligatoria, las guerras (que tanto alaban en este foro algunos), etc. también "empoderaron" a los hombres hacia su autodestrucción...

Si no hubiera sido por ese PRIMER CAPÍTULO (patriarcado tradicional), ahora no estaríamos ante el SEGUNDO, y definitivo, CAPÍTULO (neo-patriarcado, llamado feminismo).*

El PATRIARCADO no es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es... Y tampoco el feminismo es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es.

Los palos al feminismo (de ESTADO) deberían llegar incluso desde las feministas de buena fe...
El problema no es la crítica al feminismo (que también), sino las propuestas de superación del mismo... porque todo lo que veo (aparte de pataletas) es pedir (rogar, mendigar) un ESTADO (es decir, el origen de todas las políticas e ideologías que dividen y enfrentan al pueblo) que elimine el feminismo que él mismo ha creado... Algo IMPOSIBLE hasta que suceda algo... ¿Cuándo finalizará el feminismo?

El feminismo y la ideología de género serán liquidados (por los mismos que los han creado) cuando hayan cumplido su papel, ya no sean operativos, y cuando sean, por tanto, sustituidos por otro sistema de dominación adecuado a las condiciones objetivas...

Todos esos sistemas de dominación tienen en común que se dan (surgen) en los ESTADOS...

Porque ese, EL ESTADO (junto al CAPITAL-ismo, privado y de Estado), es el sistema de dominación que genera todas las herramientas de dominación, división y enfrentamiento del pueblo (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, islamofilia, etc.)

Si queremos liquidar el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado), y la ideología de género, y el inmigracionismo, y la islamofilia, y el cambioclimatismo, y el animalismo, y el pandemismo, etc. etc. etc. y no queremos que lo que venga después sea peor (siempre es peor)... lo que hay que hacer es PONER FIN AL ESTADO Y AL CAPITAL (y no hablo de anarquismo, que está contaminado al 100% de progresismo).

Y para poner fin al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, primero tenemos que poner fin a NUESTRA DEGRADACIÓN (degradación impuesta desde arriba y autodegradación), que ya es atroz.

Entrando en materia:

*Eso es el feminismo: NEO-PATRIARCADO* por más que la gente se deje engañar-cegar por unos supuestos (envenenados y envilecedores) privilegios que ahora supestamente "disfrutan" las mujeres...

No sé en otros idiomas, pero en castellano es muy fácil entender que el término *PATRIARCA* hace referencia a UNA SOLA PERSONA con mayor rango y/o jerarquía sobre los demás.

Por tanto, el patriarcado no es cosa de todos los hombres, sino de unos pocos... y no sólo hombres, sino también mujeres... ¿quiénes eran y son esos hombres y mujeres? ¿quién es esa persona, digamos, jurídica? ¿Quién ha sido siempre ese patriarca? EL ESTADO.

*El patriarcado no fue un invento de los hombres (todos ellos) para someter a las mujeres (todas ellas), sino un invento de las minorías poderhabientes (ellos y ellas) para someter al pueblo (ellos y ellas)... y como una de las mejores formas de someter al pueblo es dividiéndolo y enfrentándolo, el patriarcado fue muy útil al PODER...*

Y una vez amortizado el patriarcado tradicional y cuando éste ya era disfuncional, se inventó el *neo-patriarcado, llamado FEMINISMO*.

*En el patriarcado tradicional la mujer, considerada inferior, fue puesta bajo la TUTELA del varón; ahora el feminismo, so pretexto de la emancipación de la mujer, lo que hace es seguir considerándola inferior, en este caso poniéndola bajo tutela del ESTADO y el CAPITAL, y convirtiendo al VARÓN DEL PUEBLO LLANO (no así al varón de las clases altas del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) en el chivo expiatorio y culpable de todos los males; por supuesto consiguiendo con ello la profundización en la división y enfrentamiento de los hombres y mujeres del pueblo llano.*

Los supuestos "privilegios" que ahora "disfrutan" las mujeres son un regalo envenenado que las está destruyendo (aparte de distanciarlas del hombre, haciéndolas así más débiles e indefensas -ante el PODER- que jamás en la historia).

Por tanto, cuando los hombres (del pueblo llano) interpretan que ahora la mujer es una privilegiada (y se cabrean y separan de las mujeres por ello), no hacen otra cosa que desempeñar el papel que les han asignado desde arriba: mujeres y hombres DEL PUEBLO LLANO DIVIDIDOS Y ENFRENTADOS, todos ellos-as llevando, además, una vida hedonista (y sin éxito, lo cual es de bobos), lo cual redunda en una natalidad por los suelos... con el resultado final de que somos sustituidos por inmigración.

Leed* este libro* y entenderéis por qué el feminismo (el que hay, el feminismo de ESTADO, no otro posible) es MISÓGINO y es NEO-PATRIARCADO (so pretexto de emancipar a la mujer). Recordad una vez más: el patriarcado no fue cosa de los hombres (todos los hombres) contra las mujeres (todas las mujeres), sino una herramienta de los hombres y mujeres poderhabientes, contra todos los hombres y mujeres del PUEBLO, para dividirlos y enfrentarlos, es decir, para DEBILITAR AL PUEBLO.

Ya con el primer capítulo "*Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir la mujer nueva*" os haréis una idea clara de que el feminismo es ultramisógino... pero seguid, seguid hasta el final...

*Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer

Reseña 1
Reseña 2

Descarga 1*
*Descarga 2*

Índice

- Exordio

- Prólogo: precisiones sobre epistemología

- Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir
la mujer nueva

- La construcción del feminismo contra la emancipación
de la mujer

- El patriarcado como mito

- Hiper-patriarcado, la herencia de la Revolución francesa,
el progresismo, el anti-clericalismo y la izquierda

- De la Revolución francesa al Código civil español de 1889

- La Constitución de 1812. La abolición política de la mujer

- La codificación del patriarcado en la Revolución liberal

- La socialdemocracia y el izquierdismo, aculturación,
neo-patriarcado, genocidio y feminicidio

- Feminismo, aculturación, políticas de culpabilización
e ingeniería social

- En torno al matriarcado

- Aportaciones sobre el origen del patriarcado

- La instauración del patriarcado moderno. El código civil
francés de 1804 y el Código civil español de 1889

- El patriarcado y la guerra

- La mujer y la revolución en la Alta Edad Media hispana


*El patriarcado tradicional, al separar al hombre de la mujer, envileció y destruyó al hombre (en la fábrica, en las guerras, etc.) y ahora el feminismo (que es neopatriarcado, con el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL como patriarca "emancipador") está envileciendo y destruyendo a las mujeres en el mercado laboral, con discriminación positiva, en el ejército, etc.*

Y ahora, con ambos (mujeres y hombres) envilecidos, destruidos y enfrentados, es la hora de sustituirlos por una inmigración masiva que permita el inicio de un renovado y actualizado sistema de dominación... parece (pudiera ser) que con el islam como herramienta, como quinta columna introducida en todos los rincones del territorio, con el fin de evitar-imposibilitar-siquiera atenuar la REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR de abajo hacia arriba.

*Sí, aunque parezcan incompatibles e incoherentes por un lado la promoción en occidente del feminismo, la hipersexualización de las niñas y el homosexualismo, y por otro la promoción del ISLAM, la realidad es bien diferente...*

Veamos:
El sistema educativo está dirigido a compartimentar el conocimiento, y a construir sujetos incompletos, mutilados e irresponsables. No me refiero al conocimiento técnico-profesional y a la responsablidad asociada a él (que también), sino sobre todo al conocimiento profundo de la vida y del propio ser humano.

La sociedad actual está basada en lo peor del individualismo (arrogancia, soberbia, nihilismo, narcisismo y/o auto-odio, insociabilidad, egoísmo, consumismo, amoralidad, etc.) y en lo peor del colectivismo (delegación, irresponsabilidad, seguidismo, inacción, parálisis, hipocresía, mesianismo, etc.). Aún hay restos de lo mejor del individualismo (reflexión, discernimiento, capacidad de lucha, afán de superación, autocrítica, templanza, etc.) y del colectivismo (empatía, sociabilidad, cooperación, colaboración, ayuda, metas comunes, trabajo asociado, etc.) pero están en retirada, en extinción.

Así las cosas, todo ese constructo que llamamos modernidad no es sino la progresiva, y parece que ilimitada, aniquilación de todo lo elevado y digno de la condición humana... proceso éste que ha sido enmascarado-compensado gracias a la tecnología... pero llega un momento en el que la degradación del sujeto es tal que aquélla no puede compensarlo, entre otras razones porque un sujeto degradado desarrolla ciencia y crea tecnología, así mismo, degradadas y degradantes.

El sistema educativo también está orientado en la delegación de las responsabilidades propias. La sociedad moderna es la sociedad de una minoría de expertos y una mayoría de inútiles e irresponsables que delegan en aquéllos todas las que deberían ser sus responsabilidades. Somos, por tanto, una sociedad INFANTILIZADA que, por tanto, necesita de TUTELA desde arriba.

Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO (con el CAPITAL a su servicio): una minoría poderhabiente que decide sobre la mayoría.

No sólo es el sistema educativo, también la economía, la sanidad, la seguridad, la alimentación, etc. Todo, así mismo, tiene un diseño MILITAR, es decir, jerárquico a la fuerza. Vivimos en la sociedad más militarizada de la historia, pero creemos que lo hacemos en la más libre... Y es por eso por lo que dichas minorías poderhabientes pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana, con la certeza de que sus inferiores no podrán hacer nada en su contra ni para evitarlo (por ejemplo el exterminio de la población autóctona y su sustitución por inmigración).

*El ESTADO (cualquiera que sea su forma) siempre ha sido, es y será una creación de dichas minorías con el objetivo de perpetuar su poder. Es totalmente falso que sociedad alguna haya elegido auto "dotarse" de un ESTADO para su mejor organización. El ESTADO es una imposición, la mayor parte de las veces a sangre y fuego.*

Es el ESTADO, y dentro de él su máxima expresión (supuestamente positiva), el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el responsable de la colosal degradación (e irresponsablidad) del ser humano.

El ESTADO, dependiendo de su forma, degrada de una u otra maneras, siempre compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias entre sí; veamos dos ejemplos muy de actualidad:

*1- Degradación occidental (con parlamentarismo, bienestarismo, capitalismo, socialdemocracia, derechos, etc.).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad por los suelos.
Amoralidad bienestarista.
Individualismo del peor.
Consumismo extremo.
Auto-odio camuflado con narcisimo, arrogancia y soberbia contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes (al mismo tiempo que se practica el victimismo como forma de vida)
Feminismo,como nueva forma de patriarcado, que siempre TUTELA a la mujer por considerarla inferior.
*Hipersexualización de las niñas, dentro de la pretendida "emancipación" de la mujer.*
Homosexualización de la sociedad, dentro de la pretendida liberación de todas las cadenas.
Inmigracionismo y antirracismo, dada la ínfima natalidad y el mencionado auto-odio encubierto y/o inconsciente.
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*2- Degradación "oriental", en concreto, musulmana (por aquello de la actualidad).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad correcta, pero no libre, no elegida.
Amoralidad de otro tipo (servil).
Colectivismo del peor (mesiánico).
Expectativas de alcanzar alto consumo (consumismo).
Victimismo que culpa a occidente de todos sus males, y que, por tanto, se autolegitima y transforma en soberbia y arrogancia beligerantes (contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes)
Patriarcado explícito, es decir, con TUTELA de la mujer
*Casamiento y fornicación con niñas a partir de 9 años.*
Tasa altísima (y ocultada) de prácticas homosexuales debido precisamente a entender a la mujer como inferior, y sólo necesaria para la reproducción.
EMIgracionismo-antirracismo (como herramientas autolegitimantes para extender el islam)
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*¿Son o no son compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias todas esas DEGRADACIONES? Las respuesta es que SÍ, LO SON.* Y lo son porque, *en esencia,* son degradaciones *ABSOLUTAMENTE IDÉNTICAS* (por tanto ni siquiera compatibles-complementarias, sino IDÉNTICAS) las que se dan en ambas sociedades, en ambas civilizaciones, en ambas cosmovisiones.

Está en nuestras manos pasar de la degradación superlativa del mundo occidental (homosexualismo, progresismo, feminismo, consumismo, materialismo, pacifismo, hedonismo, epicureísmo, eudemonismo, nihilismo, animalismo, pandemismo, etc.) a la degradación superlativa en sentido (*supuestamente*) contrario.

Es nuestra decisión seguir siendo como hasta ahora OBJETOS de la historia, o bien ser SUJETOS ACTIVOS de la misma.

Es nuestra decisión tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, sin delegar en castas de expertos de dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia, y asumiendo la totalidad de las responsabilidades que conlleva la CONDICIÓN HUMANA.

O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos; es nuestra decisión; luego no valdrán lloros.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (14 Feb 2022)

Un tema interesante, por qué la misma radicalización es beneficiosa para el partido en teoría menos extremista, y negativa para el partido más radical.

Creo que es una cuestión relacionada con la psicología de masas. Al ser en este asunto los "segundones", se difumina su radicalismo, que se asocia directamente a podemos. Por extensión, y sin motivo alguno, el psoe se ve como una opción más pausada.

En fin, cosas del electorado patrio, que no se fija y nunca se ha fijado en los hechos o programas. Votan en función de sus impulsos. Impulsos que son creados con facilidad por los massmierda. Borreguismo.


----------



## Ratziel (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Lo más evidente de todo es como durante ayer y las primeras horas de la mañana son todo comentarios como los que tú dices, y de repente, a partir de las 9 y pico de la mañana, casualmente empiezan a aparecer en tromba todos los defensores de Unides Podemes diciendo que los otros solo dicen tonterías. Está clarísimo que esta gente tiene tejida una red enorme de gente (junto con bots supongo) diciendo las chorradas que les toca decir en sitios como menéame, Twitter, etc. Y esos mismos son los que estamos viendo últimamente por aquí que nos tienen el foro inundado con sus chorradas.


----------



## Alfa555 (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO, se llama feminismo, cuando dices hembrismo es como los que dicen feminazismo, Esos terminos los usan los feministas para distanciarse del feminismo.
> Cuando ambos terminos usan la misma terminologia y tienen las mismas metas y objetivos, hay que llamarlos igual, decirle hembrismo o feminazismo es como decir ultranazi, supernazi o meganazi, el enemigo y la ideologia criminal es el FEMISMISNO, la que pide cuotas, la que pide asimetria penal, o habla de techos de cristal, brechas salariales, pide tribunales especiales, ayudas y prebendas, es lo mismo, FEMINISMO, hembrismo, o feminazismo, por tanto hay que llamarlo igual, si lo llamas hembrismo entonces el feminista dice "yo no soy de esos, soy feminista a secas"



Yo opino igual ...si alguna ideología apuesta por la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres no debería llamarse feminismo ,sino igualitarismo .. del feminismo no es más que el opuesto al machismo ...pero algo descafeinado ..cada vez menos descafeinado .


----------



## esquilero (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...




El principal problema de Podemos es que ahora mismo están gobernando y no han sido capaces de derogar la reforma laboral del Maricomplejines y no han sido capaces de tocar una coma de la ley mordaza. 

Eso son dos razones de mucho peso para que la gente que antes votaba a Podemos se hayan dado cuenta que esta gente no son de izquierdas y por ese motivo se quedan en casa. 

En las próximas generales y con Yolanda Diaz de primer espada, la ostia va a ser tremenda.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Seguro, campeón, seguro. Ea, ea, ea... que sí, que sí.



imagina que eres una feminista, y alguien cercano a ti dice "yo estoy en contra del feminazismo", o esa misma persona dice "yo estoy en contra del feminismo", que crees que le molesta mas???? HAZ LA PRUEBA!!! posiblemente cuando digas la 1a, te dira "yo tambien!!!"


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Feb 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Falso, en 2019 Podemos e IU separados tuvieron Cien mil votos.
> 
> Ayer, juntos, sesenta mil.
> 
> Un 40% menos.



En Castilla la vieja IU tenía su nicho, pequeño, pero lo tenía. Podemos es la izquierda malasañera que aquí no pega ni con cola y genera rechazo hasta en la gente de izquierdas de toda la vida, salvo en cuatro bares bohemios y en el entorno del "tercer sector" paniaguado. Lograron arañar voto sociata en plan protesta en elecciones anteriores, pero ese voto ha vuelto a la nave nodriza o se ha pasado a los partidos cantonalistas.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> imagina que eres una feminista, y alguien cercano a ti dice "yo estoy en contra del feminazismo", o esa misma persona dice "yo estoy en contra del feminismo", que crees que le molesta mas???? HAZ LA PRUEBA!!! posiblemente cuando digas la 1a, te dira "yo tambien!!!"



Imagínate que eres una feminista. Alguien te llama en toda tu jeta _feminazi _y te cabreas. Alguien te dice _feminista _y claro, lo aceptas porque eres y te consideras feminista.

No, yo no pienso que hay un femismo bueno y un feminazismo malo. Es todo la misma PM. Pero a la feminazi hay que marcarla con el lenguaje.

No insistas, no me vas a convencer con tus simplezas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> En las próximas generales y con Yolanda Diaz de primer espada, la ostia va a ser tremenda.



Eso va a ser divertidísimo, se piensan que van a ampliar su base de voto con la tucana sonriente que le habla a todo el mundo suavecito y condescendientemente; que la transversalidad y "otra forma de hacer política" y blablabla son la receta del éxito.

Pero no se dan cuenta de que, fuera del twitter, ese tipo de política no se la cree ni su puta madre. Que mucha gente se calla para que no les llamen machistas o fachas o esas cosas, pero luego NI DE COÑA votarían a lady tucán.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (14 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Hablas a toro pasado, el feminismo AHORA empieza a ser visto como el monstruo que es, pero no hace tantos años impusieron una visión de la que no te podías salir ni un milímetro si no querías ser tachado de machista, facha, etc. Y gracias a ese control mental y social han aprobado leyes anticonstitucionales que criminalizan a los hombres, y ahí siguen. Tú ahora "has olvidado" todo eso, y te "extrañas" que sigan con la matraca. No obstante ya he dicho que se "empieza" a ver el rostro demoníaco del feminismo, pero de momento todas esas leyes siguen ahí.



Yo fui despedido por criticar en internet elas Feminazis.
Resultado? me afilie a VOX


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Yo fui despedido por criticar en internet elas Feminazis.
> Resultado? me afilie a VOX



explicate mas


----------



## grom (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



No es que "del feminismo es dificil salirse"

Es que el feminismo es un INMENSO expolio de dinero publico.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Eso va a ser divertidísimo, se piensan que van a ampliar su base de voto con la tucana sonriente que le habla a todo el mundo suavecito y condescendientemente; que la transversalidad y "otra forma de hacer política" y blablabla son la receta del éxito.
> 
> Pero no se dan cuenta de que, fuera del twitter, ese tipo de política no se la cree ni su puta madre. Que mucha gente se calla para que no les llamen machistas o fachas o esas cosas, pero luego NI DE COÑA votarían a lady tucán.



ojala sea asi


----------



## grom (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO, se llama feminismo, cuando dices hembrismo es como los que dicen feminazismo, Esos terminos los usan los feministas para distanciarse del feminismo.
> Cuando ambos terminos usan la misma terminologia y tienen las mismas metas y objetivos, hay que llamarlos igual, decirle hembrismo o feminazismo es como decir ultranazi, supernazi o meganazi, el enemigo y la ideologia criminal es el FEMISMISNO, la que pide cuotas, la que pide asimetria penal, o habla de techos de cristal, brechas salariales, pide tribunales especiales, ayudas y prebendas, es lo mismo, FEMINISMO, hembrismo, o feminazismo, por tanto hay que llamarlo igual, si lo llamas hembrismo entonces el feminista dice "yo no soy de esos, soy feminista a secas"



Correcto. Solo hay un feminismo.
Y es un puto cancer que ha destruido a la sociedad


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Feb 2022)

Feminazismo


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> explicate mas



Hice un video criticando una cosa "feminista" me pusieron en Twitter a parir, me llamaron con amenazas a mi telefono mensajes de odio. Una clienta rme reconocio y dijo a la tienda donde yo trabjaba por twitter que yo era machista facha...


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Imagínate que eres una feminista. Alguien te llama en toda tu jeta _feminazi _y te cabreas. Alguien te dice _feminista _y claro, lo aceptas porque eres y te consideras feminista.
> 
> No, yo no pienso que hay un femismo bueno y un feminazismo malo. Es todo la misma PM. Pero a la feminazi hay que marcarla con el lenguaje.
> 
> No insistas, no me vas a convencer con tus simplezas.



es que es al reves!! como te va a molestar que te digan algo o critiquen algo que tu dices no ser!!!!
HAZ LA PRUEBA en tu entorno, si sale algo del tema del feminismo, critica con dureza usando el termino feminista o feminismo, haz lo mismo con feminazi, ya veras como les molesta mas el tema del feminismo.
Otra cosa es que como insulto, digas que feminazismo y feminismo son lo mismo, mientras digas que son lo mismo, vale, pero es q no estas diciendo eso.
No es cuestion de convencer o no, haz la prueba en tu entorno a ver q tal....


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Hice un video criticando una cosa "feminista" me pusieron en Twitter a parir, me llamaron con amenazas a mi telefono mensajes de odio. Una clienta rme reconocio y dijo a la tienda donde yo trabjaba por twitter que yo era machista facha...



link al video?
no te pueden despedir por motivos ideologicos, eso es delito.


----------



## pepeleches (14 Feb 2022)

Quizás a los partidos políticos les ha faltado (a todos los niveles, desde ayuntamientos hasta la UE) hacer un día una encuesta seria para saber lo que de verdad la gente opina del feminismo, y no solo lo que transmiten los activistas y los medios. 

'Igual' se llevaban la sorpresa de que una gran mayoría de gente de todos los partidos está hasta los cojones de tanta demagogia, tanta imposición anticonstitucional y tanto tratar a las mujeres como si fueran inválidas. Y sobre todo, que cada vez se dediquen más recursos a eso, intentando hacer que la gente comulgue con la ideología que hay detrás. 

El problema es que no lo saben, no viven con la realidad, no tienen los pies en el suelo. Se han montado sus películas sobre varios temas, que repiten los medios afines como loros y que los activistas repiten hasta la saciedad. Y se han llegado a creer que es la verdadera opinión de un pueblo al que no se le deja ni decir la verdadera opinión sobre estos temas.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> es que es al reves!! como te va a molestar que te digan algo o critiquen algo que tu dices no ser!!!!
> HAZ LA PRUEBA en tu entorno, si sale algo del tema del feminismo, critica con dureza usando el termino feminista o feminismo, haz lo mismo con feminazi, ya veras como les molesta mas el tema del feminismo.
> Otra cosa es que como insulto, digas que feminazismo y feminismo son lo mismo, mientras digas que son lo mismo, vale, pero es q no estas diciendo eso.
> No es cuestion de convencer o no, haz la prueba en tu entorno a ver q tal....



Ya están hechas esas pruebas. Las feminazis salen muy escocidas con el palabro en cuestión.


----------



## grom (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El feinismo tenia por objetivo conseguir los mismos derechos (legales) que los hombres. Surgio en el XIX y culmino en el XX.
> 
> No fue un mal movimiento. Diria que necesario. El problema es la gente que ha nacido tarde, siente nostalgia y quiere participar en una revolución que ya paso. Como los de mi generación que llevaban camisetas del Ché.



Ni siquiera eso.
Los "derechos de la mujer", igual que los de los hombres, los trae de manera natural la evolucion de la sociedad.
En la incorporación de la mujer al trabajo tiene muchisima mas importancia la existencia de lavadoras que el libro que escribio una pedorra a principio del SXX

Igualmente, sin medios anticonceptivos disponibles para las masas, me diras tu donde queda la "revolucion sexual"


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (14 Feb 2022)

la ironía es que las mismas feministas de verdad no consideran lo que hace podemos feminismo. Son unos progres posmos.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> Ni siquiera eso.
> Los "derechos de la mujer", igual que los de los hombres, los trae de manera natural la evolucion de la sociedad.
> En la incorporación de la mujer al trabajo tiene muchisima mas importancia la existencia de lavadoras que el libro que escribio una pedorra a principio del SXX
> 
> Igualmente, sin medios anticonceptivos disponibles para las masas, me diras tu donde queda la "revolucion sexual"



Si, pero en la libertad de la mujer para abrir una cuenta bancaria tiene que ver la ¡LEGISLACIÓN!


----------



## Chortina Premium (14 Feb 2022)

Feminismo radical + apoyo a la okupación de viviendas + odio a España + apoyo al independentismo de determinadas regiones + odio a las personas católicas + fomentar la invasión de inmigrantes ilegales.


De hecho no sé como cohones obtienen un puto voto


----------



## esquilero (14 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Eso va a ser divertidísimo, se piensan que van a ampliar su base de voto con la tucana sonriente que le habla a todo el mundo suavecito y condescendientemente; que la transversalidad y "otra forma de hacer política" y blablabla son la receta del éxito.
> 
> Pero no se dan cuenta de que, fuera del twitter, ese tipo de política no se la cree ni su puta madre. Que mucha gente se calla para que no les llamen machistas o fachas o esas cosas, pero luego NI DE COÑA votarían a lady tucán.




El problema no es el feminismo. Los de Podemos llegaron a tener cinco millones de votos a la izquierda del PSOE por ir en contra de la casta política y del dinero que costaba. Pierden millones de votos a la velocidad que los gana VOX y sube el gasto político con ellos y no hacen autocrítica porque les gana la peor derecha...

La gente que voto por ellos esperaba politicas de izquierdas y no han hecho absolutamente nada en ese sentido. De ahí vendrá el derrumbe de Yolanda Díaz. Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo que cuando le habla a todo el mundo suavecito y condescendientemente; cree que está acertando. Solo se preocupa de las formas pero no de los fondos. 

El tortazo se va a escuchar hasta en Nairobi.


----------



## grom (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Si, pero en la libertad de la mujer para abrir una cuenta bancaria tiene que ver la ¡LEGISLACIÓN!



Y exactamente, durante cuantos años un hombre del populacho podia abrir una cuenta y una mujer no?

1000 años? 3000 años?


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Feb 2022)

Si pero mientras calvo sale diciendo gilipolleces, el día siguiente lo contrarrestan sacando fotos de abalos con una puta de lujo. Transmitiendo a los puteros sociatas (muchos) que lo de la ilegalizacion de las putes no va en serio.

Aquí en este mismo foro, uno de los usuarios más famosos era putero y sociata y decía ambas cosas con orgullo.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> Y exactamente, durante cuantos años un hombre del populacho podia abrir una cuenta y una mujer no?
> 
> 1000 años? 3000 años?



Pues si no fuera por el feminismo hasta siempre jamas.

No hay discusión, la revolución francesa acabo con las castas, permitiendo a todos los ciudadanos varones tener los mismos derechos legales y la feminista acabo con el sistema sexista permitiendo a todas las personas tener los mismos derechos.

Si no fuera por la primera el populacho seguiría siendo vasallos y si no fuera por la segunda las mujeres seguirían siendo ciudadanas de segunda.


----------



## Roquete (14 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> El problema no es el feminismo. Los de Podemos llegaron a tener cinco millones de votos a la izquierda del PSOE por ir en contra de la casta política y del dinero que costaba. Pierden millones de votos a la velocidad que los gana VOX y sube el gasto político con ellos y no hacen autocrítica porque les gana la peor derecha...
> 
> La gente que voto por ellos esperaba politicas de izquierdas y no han hecho absolutamente nada en ese sentido. De ahí vendrá el derrumbe de Yolanda Díaz. Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo que cuando le habla a todo el mundo suavecito y condescendientemente; cree que está acertando. Solo se preocupa de las formas pero no de los fondos.
> 
> El tortazo se va a escuchar hasta en Nairobi.



Y cuando Vox llegue al poder la infamia de su reinado nos meterá en un Maelstrom del que no saldremos nunca más.

Me hace gracia que para ver mejor a Vox tengáis que contraponerlo con Podemos. Vox es basura en sí mismo, da igual con quién lo compares. Mienten hasta lo ridículo (y les parece bien con tal de ganar) y aceptan cosas como los legalizar los cultivos ilegales cerca de Doñana, las granjas intensivas junto a viviendas, etc. Vamos, cosas de caciques.
Y aún así queréis que gobiernen el país.


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Feb 2022)

Los podemitas vuelven al partido socialista que es lo mismo, serían buenas noticias si esta gente despertase y cambiase de bando, pero lo que hacen es votar a un partido que electoralmente saca más rédito de sus votos.

Podemos ya está amortizado, cumplió su función en su momento y le ha dado al PSOE el gobierno en un periodo crítico, ahora queda como una broma de mal gusto.


----------



## grom (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues si no fuera por el feminismo hasta siempre jamas.
> 
> No hay discusión, la revolución francesa acabo con las castas, permitiendo a todos los ciudadanos varones tener los mismos derechos legales y la feminista acabo con el sistema sexista permitiendo a todas las personas tener los mismos derechos.
> 
> Si no fuera por la primera el populacho seguiría siendo vasallos y si no fuera por la segunda las mujeres seguirían siendo ciudadanas de segunda.



Puedes creer eso si quieres, pero es falso.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (14 Feb 2022)

*Prohibirán votar a los hombres y listo.*
...Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> link al video?
> no te pueden despedir por motivos ideologicos, eso es delito.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> Puedes creer eso si quieres, pero es falso.



No, no lo es.

Lo que es falso es tu argumento de la lavadora y el del control de natalidad.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> El problema no es el feminismo. Los de Podemos llegaron a tener cinco millones de votos a la izquierda del PSOE por ir en contra de la casta política y del dinero que costaba. Pierden millones de votos a la velocidad que los gana VOX y sube el gasto político con ellos y no hacen autocrítica porque les gana la peor derecha...
> 
> La gente que voto por ellos esperaba politicas de izquierdas y no han hecho absolutamente nada en ese sentido. De ahí vendrá el derrumbe de Yolanda Díaz. Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo que cuando le habla a todo el mundo suavecito y condescendientemente; cree que está acertando. Solo se preocupa de las formas pero no de los fondos.
> 
> El tortazo se va a escuchar hasta en Nairobi.



Fuera de esta cámara de eco de burbuja (y otras similares como el universo "fachatuit" o los fans del "team facha" de Youtube) no creo que el feminismo sea un factor determinante del voto. Ni para la izquierda ni para la derecha. A la gente por lo general le importa una puta mierda, exceptuando a quienes viven directamente del tema (asociaciones pro y contra). Es un tema metido con calzador en la agenda mediática y política, desde arriba, no algo que emane de la propia sociedad española.

Creo que el problema va por donde tú dices: que no han conseguido ni un solo cambio en las condiciones materiales de la gente. Y aún así siguen empeñados en que quien lo niega es un fascista, llaman a hacer "autocrítica" pero es un eufemismo para decir "purgar a los que me caen mal de mi bando", para esta gente no existe una crítica "leal", cualquiera que cuestione sus movidas es un fascista o "le está haciendo el juego al fascismo".

Resultado: mucha gente con una sensibilidad política de izquierdas (pero que no son posmotroskos woke) se siente insultada y piensa "ah muy bien, que no puedo ser mínimamente crítico con vosotros, pues voto al partido provincial o me quedo en mi puta casa". No les compran la mercancía de "el mal menor" ni votan a "los suyos" con la nariz tapada por una histriónica alerta antifascista, sino que les devuelven el insulto con apatía electoral o voto de castigo.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Ya están hechas esas pruebas. Las feminazis salen muy escocidas con el palabro en cuestión.



pero la cuestion es de "fondo", de fondo les tiene que molestar mas la critica al feminismo que al feminazismo.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Fuera de esta cámara de eco de burbuja (y otras similares como el universo "fachatuit" o los fans del "team facha" de Youtube) no creo que el feminismo sea un factor determinante del voto. Ni para la izquierda ni para la derecha. A la gente por lo general le importa una puta mierda, exceptuando a quienes viven directamente del tema (asociaciones pro y contra). Es un tema metido con calzador en la agenda mediática y política, desde arriba, no algo que emane de la propia sociedad española.




NO ESTOY de acuerdo, mira el link que mando de meneame, el 90% de los comentarios muy criticos con el feminismo y meneame es el foro mas podemita de españa, el 95% son comentarios podemitas y noticias con perspectiva podemita.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> pero la cuestion es de "fondo", de fondo les tiene que molestar mas la critica al feminismo que al feminazismo.



Que una feminazi no razona, ni tiene ninguna capacidad de autocrítica. Solo hay que utilizar el palabro de estigmatización y castigo. Nada más.

Hasta un tonto lo entendería.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO ESTOY de acuerdo, mira el link que mando de meneame, el 90% de los comentarios muy criticos con el feminismo y meneame es el foro mas podemita de españa, el 95% son comentarios podemitas y noticias con perspectiva podemita.



Minorías altamente movilizadas en ambos casos, no me parece un reflejo de lo que se pueda ver en las calles.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Minorías altamente movilizadas en ambos casos, no me parece un reflejo de lo que se pueda ver en las calles.



pero cuando tienes un 8% del voto, esas minorias te quitan 2 o 3 y se nota una burrada. Hay mucha gente de izquierdas radical, q no votan podemos por el feminismo.


----------



## Klapaucius (14 Feb 2022)

Los partidos políticos no son más que empresas que intentan amasar el mayor nicho de votantes y perpetuarse en congreso. Ayer fue el feminismo porque estaba de moda.
Ahora está pasado de moda. Manda la contracultura pogre. Son los nuevos punks. 

Mañana será otra cosa. Y así hasta el infinito. La gente seguirá votando para "cambiar las cosas" creyendo que es libre.


----------



## nekcab (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> ninguno, yo soy antipodemita radical, simplemente no lo entiendo, alguna explicacion tiene que haber para que quieran hundirse de esa manera.



Ya te lo han dicho antes: en realidad solo han perdido 80 mil votos. Y aquí el forero lo ha resumido perfectamente:



LionelHutz dijo:


> La estrategia de unir a todos los grupusculos que se consideran damnificados por el sistema y querer contentarlos a todos da para lo que da.



Hay que reconocer que Pablo Iglesias es algo así como el I+D de la política. Ha descubierto un nicho de mercado, lo ha explotado, y ahora con la idiosincrasia del sistema de partidos, a vivir del cuento.

Y la suma de partitocracia junto a ciudadanía conformista han encontrado un pack perfecto.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Ya te lo han dicho antes: en realidad solo han perdido 80 mil votos. Y aquí el forero lo ha resumido perfectamente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de nicho nada, tienen peor resultado que IU antes, asi que han cambiado IU por podemos.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Ya te lo han dicho antes: en realidad solo han perdido 80 mil votos. Y aquí el forero lo ha resumido perfectamente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo le seguia antes de ser politico, como presentador de tele o como lo quieras calificar. Siempre pense que era muy audaz en la forma en la que veía la "revolución". Frente al discurso clasico de Frentes obreros y de grupos subersivos y no se que.
El tenía claro que había un grupo de gente heterogénea que no se sentían representados y que al menos hasta llegar a gobernar podría prometerles, a todos, lo que a cada uno le agradase.
Un buen ascensor para llegar al poder, pero una mala base para gobernar ( si quieres cambiar las cosas, claro).


----------



## Murnau (14 Feb 2022)

No soy partidario de hacer ver al enemigo sus errores. Regocijémonos en su destrucción sin darles pistas de por qué ni cuáles son las causas.


----------



## rondo (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Se llama *HEMBRISMO*



Se llama feminismo


----------



## nekcab (14 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En cualquier caso las feminazis más radicales hasta han montado su propio partido al margen de PODEMOS - PSOE, el FAC -vaya nombrecito- FEMINISTAS AL CONGRESO, fuertemente abolicionista de la prostitución y que rechaza a Irene Montero de manera fulminante. PODEMOS es un cadáver político, pero el FAC puede acabar obteniendo varias escañas que luego se usen de manera letal para coaliciones. Hoy en día un partido con un escaño puede perfectamente decidir unas elecciones.



MUY bien observado. Es el agujero negro q tiene nuestra partitocracia.


----------



## grom (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No, no lo es.
> 
> Lo que es falso es tu argumento de la lavadora y el del control de natalidad.



En serio?

Para que una mujer este trabajando en una fabrica, que es mas importante?
Que haya un puente grua? O la "revolucion feminista"?

Y asi con todo. Con TODO


----------



## Murnau (14 Feb 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942983
> 
> 
> 
> Quien va a votar a esta panda ?



Jooder, otra imagen que es oro para enviar. Iba a decir "fíjate en los laterales" pero están en el centro y toda la alineación. El monstruo de Frankenstein, Quasimodo, su puta madre, no falta ninguno.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> En serio?
> 
> Paea que una mujer este trabajando en una fabrica, que es mas importante?
> Que haya un puente grua? O la "revolucion feminista"?
> ...



La "fabrica" no es el único puesto de trabajo que existe. Incluso con puente grua, la fabrica no es el lugar donde quieren trabajar las mujeres.

De todas formas. ¿Cuantos hombres conoces que quieren trabajar en una fabrica sin grua puente?

Pero la prohibición de abrir una cuenta sin permiso del marido o del padre hace que una mujer tenga dependencia económica, no sea libre y por lo tanto no sea una ciudadana de pleno derecho.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Feb 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Tampoco te flipes, sólo han perdido 8.000 votos desde el 2019, y esi con las Garzonadas y les niñes y les tetas.
> 
> No lo reconocen lo del feminismo, porque se quedarían ya SIN NADA.
> Podemas es el Partido Feminists pelolila de España



En 2019, Podemos sacó 68.787 votos. 
IU, 31.575. La suma de ambos es de 100.362.
Ayer se presentaban juntos. Obtuvieron 61.290 

100362-61290= *39072*.

Esos son los votos por tanto que han perdido.


----------



## frankie83 (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



es que ahora se estila mucho aparentar ser una persona "de bien" e inventar problemas donde no los hay.

que luego, si vamos a ver en detalle.. qué se supone que quieren obtener, si todas las grandes conquistas para la mujer fechan del siglo pasado? ya está to' el pescao vendido!!!


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Se llama feminismo



El feminismo es el movimiento por la igualdad de derechos.

La igualdad de derechos llegó a su fin en 1984 con la primera reforma del Estatuto de los Trabajadores. Desde entonces sólo pelean por conseguir *privilegios*, en consecuencia se llama *HEMBRISMO*.


----------



## nekcab (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> de nicho nada, tienen peor resultado que IU antes, asi que han cambiado IU por podemos.



Si no te lo niego, pero lo que quiero destacar es que esos minimos a los que están llegando hay que ver si permanecen estancados. De momento la tontería de Podemos está durando bastante. Sumado a nuestra partitocracia, sólo es cuestión que a sus incondicionales les mantengan expectantes cual hinchas.


----------



## Infomanuel (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Cualquier podemita normal deja de ser podemita. Tú mismo lo dices con claridad en ese post.

Saludos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Articulo de un meneante que bien podria ser burbujo:



https://www.meneame.net/m/Art%C3%ADculos/feminismo-genera-tanto-rechazo


----------



## Gotthard (14 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Hay que joderse.... luego nos preguntamos porque pasan las cosas que pasan en este país.


----------



## jus (14 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Feminismo radical + apoyo a la okupación de viviendas + odio a España + apoyo al independentismo de determinadas regiones + odio a las personas católicas + fomentar la invasión de inmigrantes ilegales.
> 
> 
> De hecho no sé como cohones obtienen un puto voto



Porque muchos aún ven a PODEMOS como algo relacionado con los derechos sociales y evitar que los partidos mayoritarios tengan manga ancha.

Recuerdo por los 2006-2009 que aún votaba (ya no lo hago) que iba a actos en mi tierra de IU para escucharles y les votaba porque hablaban de temas relacionados con lo que sí necesitaba la ciudad o la región, nada de feminismos, lgtbi ni nada. Era un voto digamos útil.

Ahora solo hay feminismos, lgtbis, inmigracionismo, pro independentismo... vamos, que va contra los pilares de lo que un ciudadano de a pié normal necesita en su día a día: reducir paro, que haya seguridad en las calles, economía, reducir la corrupción....


----------



## Busher (14 Feb 2022)

A mi estas discusiones bizantinas de "Feminismo o Feminazismo" ya me aburren.
Es OBVIO que no son la misma cosa, una pedia igualdad ante la ley, igualdad de derechos y todas esas cosas pero en cuanto ese objetivo fue conseguido, comenzo la "vendetta", por razones de parasitismo y de odio y ese monstruo no tiene limites, jamas terminara de conseguir su objetivo. Eso es lo que da la vida al feminazismo e ironicamente es lo que puede hacerlo morir, porque quiza no haya suficiente gente tan estupida y/o tan despreciable como para alinearse indefinidamente con ese feminazismo vengativo y odiador hasta el infinito.

Ya se ira viendo cuanto recorrido le queda a ese discurso como eficiente herramienta de consecucion de escaños.


----------



## sinfonier (14 Feb 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo dejé de entrar en progreame porque me repugnaba ya el nivel de manipulación e idiotez ideológica. Pero si algo me seguía sorprendiendo era la cantidad de comentarios críticos con el feminismo incluso viniendo de los progres alfa. 

Ni el progresismo en vena es capaz de anular el sentido crítico a ese nivel, porque es tan descarado que ni el más fanático te lo puede defender de manera sostenida en el tiempo.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## grom (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> La "fabrica" no es el único puesto de trabajo que existe. Incluso con puente grua, la fabrica no es el lugar donde quieren trabajar las mujeres.
> 
> De todas formas. ¿Cuantos hombres conoces que quieren trabajar en una fabrica sin grua puente?
> 
> Pero la prohibición de abrir una cuenta sin permiso del marido o del padre hace que una mujer tenga dependencia económica, no sea libre y por lo tanto no sea una ciudadana de pleno derecho.



Insisto, en que periodo de tiempo un hombre del populacho pudo abrir una cuenta bancaria y una mujer no?


----------



## Busher (14 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hay que joderse.... luego nos preguntamos porque pasan las cosas que pasan en este país.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 943130



Ese Paco es algo bobo,
tiene alma de poeta,
pero como es Paco Lobo
me come 'toa la bragueta.


----------



## Busher (14 Feb 2022)

No tenian muchas salidas...su discurso de disrupcion con las corrupciones e injusticias era humo y se noto rapidamente que por ahi no iban a cumplir una sola promesa. Su unico camino para cumplir (algunas) promesas era el feminazismo, asi es que todo al morado y a ver cuanto dura.


----------



## sivigliano (14 Feb 2022)

se_te_ve_la_burbu dijo:


> Pudo haber sido un partido que acabase con la corrupción PP-PPSOE. En las primeras elecciones generales tuvieron muy buenos resultados e incluso con posibilidad de gobernar pero fue unirse a IU y perder cerca de un millón de votos, luego unirse a grupos feministas y acabar matando a Podemos para diluirse en Unidas Podemas. Una lástima.



Se quería una sustitución del PSOE, no del Partido Comunista. Al unirse a IU era no votable para mucha gente. 
Por cierto, ahora mismo el PSOE es igual o más radical que Unidas Podemos y muchos ex votantes podemitas han vuelto al PSOE.


----------



## Sputnik (14 Feb 2022)

Jijijijiji

A Irena no le va mal....


----------



## Shudra (14 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hay que joderse.... luego nos preguntamos porque pasan las cosas que pasan en este país.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 943130



Vamos, un puto guarro de mierda, zampapollas de la PZOE y aspirante a paguitero vitalicio. Todos los que tienen descripciones románticas como si su vida fuera un viaje asombroso están igual de mal de la cabeza.
Gaseo y a Treblinka, que estiren las piernas.


----------



## rondo (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El feminismo es el movimiento por la igualdad de derechos.
> 
> La igualdad de derechos llegó a su fin en 1984 con la primera reforma del Estatuto de los Trabajadores. Desde entonces sólo pelean por conseguir *privilegios*, en consecuencia se llama *HEMBRISMO*.



Jajajaja otro que se ha creído el cuento


----------



## Triyuga (14 Feb 2022)

Podemos compro IU (izquierda Undida), 
y tiene IZQUIERDA UNDIDA.


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Feb 2022)

Yo cada día veo más progres disfrutando. Alguno conozco que vive_ literalmente _a oscuras, para no gastar luz.

Nada nada. Un pequeño sacrificio sin importancia con tal de parar la extremaderecha.

Vivir confortablemente es cosa de fascistas.

Necesitamos que esos partidos sean aún más feministas.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Feb 2022)

Son Nancys del feminismo ....la extrema izquierda de la gilipollez


----------



## Lester_33 (14 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En mi entorno ninguna mujer está a favor de las feminazis, es más, saben sobradamente que son unos movimientos parásitos que encima de aprovecharse de las desgracias de las mujeres y no remediarlas (si me viola un moro ni caso) tienen miedo por el negro futuro que espera a sus hijos varones.



Profundiza un poco más y te darás cuenta de que prácticamente todas (hasta las que parecen listas) tienen la cabeza muy jodida.
Es cierto que hay excepciones y que muchas están poco a poco dándose cuenta del engaño pero solo repiten como loros las cuatro ideas que has expuesto, pero solo para quedar bien.
Si les preguntas en profundidad (salarios por ejemplo) verás claramente que la inmensa mayoría siguen abducidas.
Muchas por interés (privilegios legales y laborales, ayudas, etc)
Es como si le preguntas a uno que viva en el País Vasco si es racista. SIEMPRE dirá que no. Rasca un poco y verás que piensa en realidad. Hasta los que votan al PP...


----------



## Kabuterimon (14 Feb 2022)

K... dijo:


> No es sólo el feminismo, es que están fuera de la realidad, se olvidan de los problemas reales de la gente, viven en el mundode la pirueta.
> Pero con el odio al hombre español ya cuesta seguirles el rollo.



Recuerda que viven en ese mundo porque no estan formados para ser politicos, ven dinero y trincan, cnahchullos, chiringuitos y como si destrozan el pais, se la suda que tienen lo que querian como perroflas muertos de hambre: DINERO. Se van a vivir fuera o a su chalet con guardia civil de escolta y ya no es asunto suyo.
Son tontos, pero saben de sobra lo que hacen.
El problema actual...que han parasitado haciendo metastasis, son miles de politicos, funcionarios y asesores a dedo, erradicar toda esa red solo se haria con un golpe de estado. Que por lo que he leido por ahi, ya han desarticulado 2...uno de ellos neonazi.


----------



## Switch_46 (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Se llama *HEMBRISMO*



Se llama gilipollismo, no hay más. El feminismo ha existido siempre, lo que pasa es que una panda de taradas se ha apropiado del término, ha desvirtuado el verdadero significado de esa lucha (por que lo era), y se lo ha apropiado en beneficio propio, convirtiendolo en una ideología sectaria, hechas por y para ignorantes de pacotilla.


----------



## Vctrlnz (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Buscaban el voto de las mujeras putas reputas que son más que los hombres pero al parecer ni estás les votaron.
Aunque el planteamiento era bueno.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Jajajaja otro que se ha creído el cuento



¿Qué cuento?


----------



## la_trotona (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El feinismo tenia por objetivo conseguir los mismos derechos (legales) que los hombres. Surgio en el XIX y culmino en el XX.
> 
> No fue un mal movimiento. Diria que necesario. El problema es la gente que ha nacido tarde, siente nostalgia y quiere participar en una revolución que ya paso. Como los de mi generación que llevaban camisetas del Ché.



Querían los mismos derechos civiles pero no las mismas obligaciones como el servicio militar. En la PGM se dedicaba a avergonzar a varones para que fuesen a la guerra y ellas tan tranquilas. Finlandia dio el derecho al voto a las mujeres a finales del XIX,y cuando invadió la URSS Finlandia el ejército lo formaban varones.


----------



## rondo (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Qué cuento?



El cuento de qué el feminismo es "higuarda


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Querían los mismos derechos civiles pero no las mismas obligaciones como el servicio militar. En la PGM se dedicaba a avergonzar a varones para que fuesen a la guerra y ellas tan tranquilas. Finlandia dio el derecho al voto a las mujeres a finales del XIX,y cuando invadió la URSS Finlandia el ejército lo formaban varones.



Son dos debates diferentes (aunque no digo que no tengan intersecciones).
Uno son los derechos civiles, otro los roles por sexo.

Yo no creo que enviar a las mujeres a la trinchera sea muy util. A no ser que te estes quedando sin hombres capaces. De todas formas, durante la IIGM las mujeres rusas combatieron y lo hicieron voluntariamente y muy orgullosas.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En cualquier caso las feminazis más radicales hasta han montado su propio partido al margen de PODEMOS - PSOE, el FAC -vaya nombrecito- FEMINISTAS AL CONGRESO, fuertemente abolicionista de la prostitución y que rechaza a Irene Montero de manera fulminante. PODEMOS es un cadáver político, pero el FAC puede acabar obteniendo varias escañas que luego se usen de manera letal para coaliciones. Hoy en día un partido con un escaño puede perfectamente decidir unas elecciones.



Lo dudo, también ha habido partidos feministas y no han conseguido nada.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Son dos debates diferentes (aunque no digo que no tengan intersecciones).
> Uno son los derechos civiles, otro los roles por sexo.
> 
> Yo no creo que enviar a las mujeres a la trinchera sea muy util. A no ser que te estes quedando sin hombres capaces. De todas formas, durante la IIGM las mujeres rusas combatieron y lo hicieron voluntariamente y muy orgullosas.



Durante la IIGm el porcentaje de mujeres rusas que combatieron fue ridículo, la mayoría en el frente eran enfermeras. Unas pocas aviadoras y francotiradoras, las grandes ofensiva y la gran mayoría de muertos fueron cosa de varones.


----------



## Tanchus (14 Feb 2022)

Hay mucha gente que podría estar más o menos de acuerdo con el ideario y los postulados de Podemos... hasta que llega el tema del feminismo. Es tan radical, tan ridículo, tan de vodevil, tan injusto para con los hombres que muchos de ellos (y no pocas mujeres) huyen espantados.
Y como la capacidad de autocrítica es cero y parece que la culpa de que no les voten según ellos es de los votantes que son tontos, pues negro futuro les auguro.


----------



## brotes_verdes (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Son dos debates diferentes (aunque no digo que no tengan intersecciones).
> Uno son los derechos civiles, otro los roles por sexo.
> 
> Yo no creo que enviar a las mujeres a la trinchera sea muy util. A no ser que te estes quedando sin hombres capaces. De todas formas, durante la IIGM las mujeres rusas combatieron y lo hicieron voluntariamente y muy orgullosas.



Pero mientras que las mujeres rusas que combatieron lo hicieron voluntariamente, los hombres eran obligados

Igual que en este pais una feminista me dijo que los hombres debian hacer el servicio militar porque las mujeres tenian menstruaciones que dolian mucho.

Desengañese, conforero. Nunca ha habido un feminismo "bueno" que buscase la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres. Las mismas que pedian librarse del control del padre o marido para abrir una cuenta bancaria pensaban que era estupendo que solo los hombres hiciesen el servicio militar.

La semana pasada mismamente vimos a unas "defensoras del feminismo" como las femen exigiendo que las mujeres no fuesen movilizadas en Ucrania en caso de guerra.


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Feb 2022)

se llama nazismo feminista, o feminazismo

llámenle como le llamen, es basura


----------



## Gotthard (14 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Quizás a los partidos políticos les ha faltado (a todos los niveles, desde ayuntamientos hasta la UE) hacer un día una encuesta seria para saber lo que de verdad la gente opina del feminismo, y no solo lo que transmiten los activistas y los medios.
> 
> 'Igual' se llevaban la sorpresa de que una gran mayoría de gente de todos los partidos está hasta los cojones de tanta demagogia, tanta imposición anticonstitucional y tanto tratar a las mujeres como si fueran inválidas. Y sobre todo, que cada vez se dediquen más recursos a eso, intentando hacer que la gente comulgue con la ideología que hay detrás.
> 
> El problema es que no lo saben, no viven con la realidad, no tienen los pies en el suelo. Se han montado sus películas sobre varios temas, que repiten los medios afines como loros y que los activistas repiten hasta la saciedad. Y se han llegado a creer que es la verdadera opinión de un pueblo al que no se le deja ni decir la verdadera opinión sobre estos temas.



Es mucho mas sencillo que todo eso que cuentas.

Son 35.000 millones de euros, a repartir entre presupuestos europeos, generales, automicos y locales. 

Es la gallina antes que el huevo.


----------



## Esther_PL (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> NO, se llama feminismo, cuando dices hembrismo es como los que dicen feminazismo, Esos terminos los usan los feministas para distanciarse del feminismo.
> Cuando ambos terminos usan la misma terminologia y tienen las mismas metas y objetivos, hay que llamarlos igual, decirle hembrismo o feminazismo es como decir ultranazi, supernazi o meganazi, el enemigo y la ideologia criminal es el FEMISMISNO, la que pide cuotas, la que pide asimetria penal, o habla de techos de cristal, brechas salariales, pide tribunales especiales, ayudas y prebendas, es lo mismo, FEMINISMO, hembrismo, o feminazismo, por tanto hay que llamarlo igual, si lo llamas hembrismo entonces el feminista dice "yo no soy de esos, soy feminista a secas"



Así es. Cuando hablan de feminazismo, la gente percibe que hay un feminismo extremista, y por tanto, otro que no lo es, cuando la realidad es que no hay feminismo bueno, ni feminismo moderado.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Se llama *HEMBRISMO*



no, es feminismo.


----------



## blahblahblah (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



los votos da igual... al final los cuenta el de siempre

Lo que importa es que vaya calando el mensaje. Y vaya si ha calado!


----------



## Otto_69 (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues si no fuera por el feminismo hasta siempre jamas.
> 
> No hay discusión, la revolución francesa acabo con las castas, permitiendo a todos los ciudadanos varones tener los mismos derechos legales y la feminista acabo con el sistema sexista permitiendo a todas las personas tener los mismos derechos.
> 
> Si no fuera por la primera el populacho seguiría siendo vasallos y si no fuera por la segunda las mujeres seguirían siendo ciudadanas de segunda.



Los ciudadanos de las polis griegas ya tenian esos derechos muchos siglos antes.Hay muchas monarquias democraticas hoy en el mundo con nobles y reyes y muchos estercoleros comunistas con las clases altas del partido viviendo como reyes.Las socialistas feministas aqui en España estaban en contra del voto femenino.

En cuanto a lo de las cuentas bancarias lo habitual en todo occidente hasta los años 70 (no era cosa solo de Franco) es que esta la abriera el marido ,que era el que trabajaba pero la mujer podia disponer de ella con los mismos derechos.

Las mujeres solteras y trabajadoras (que habria pocas ,si) podian abrir su propia cuenta bancaria.


----------



## alexforum (14 Feb 2022)

Me encanta pasarme por Meneame  Rojeame cada vez que hay algun hostion en partidos de izquierdas para ver a rojos llorando.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (14 Feb 2022)

Es que me imagino a León y Palencia con todos los que han estado 30 años bajando a la mina, preguntándose si hay que votar por una "León feminista" y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa : que prefieren que reabra el kiosco.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Te entiendo.... pero estás aplicando una lógica / coherencia tradicional cuando aquí simplemente no aplica.

Lo que dices lo sabe todo el mundo. Incluso ellos.

Entonces.... es evidente que no les importa hundirse. Lo que quieren es que cale un mensaje. Y ese mensaje es socialmente destructivo y viene de muy arriba.

Y esa gente de "muy arriba" tiene los medios para que el mensaje se siga transmitiendo.

Por supuesto, que los problemas de la gente no se solucionen, porque los políticos están a otras cosas es lo de menos. Podemos fue una cuña que entró con fuerza por ilusionar a mucha gente que quería un cambio... y precisamente venían a estropear más la situación, con más casta, más chiringuitos, más problemas ficticios....


----------



## Stelio Kontos (14 Feb 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Así es. Cuando hablan de feminazismo, la gente percibe que hay un feminismo extremista, y por tanto, otro que no lo es, cuando la realidad es que no hay feminismo bueno, ni feminismo moderado.



Si fueras la del avatar te preñaría a pelo.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (14 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En mi entorno ninguna mujer está a favor de las feminazis, es más, saben sobradamente que son unos movimientos parásitos que encima de aprovecharse de las desgracias de las mujeres y no remediarlas (si me viola un moro ni caso) tienen miedo por el negro futuro que espera a sus hijos varones.



El Negro futuro, jeje. A sus hijos les espera un Negro futuro y a ellas les espera un Negro, a secas.


----------



## John Smmith (14 Feb 2022)

¿En quien iban a proyectar su superioridad moral, si el 70% de la sociedad vive del cuento, directa o indirectamente y la clase trabajadora es una minoria? ¿Que grupo de infraseres, suficientemente amplio, iba a ser beneficiado por su lucha?
Ese es su público diana, grupos victimizables poco avispados a quienes salvar desde su atalaya. Pero a la gente, en el fondo, no le gusta que lo traten de idiota.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Los ciudadanos de las polis griegas ya tenian esos derechos muchos siglos antes.Hay muchas monarquias democraticas hoy en el mundo con nobles y reyes y muchos estercoleros comunistas con las clases altas del partido viviendo como reyes.Las socialistas feministas aqui en España estaban en contra del voto femenino.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de las cuentas bancarias lo habitual en todo occidente hasta los años 70 (no era cosa solo de Franco) es que esta la abriera el marido ,que era el que trabajaba pero la mujer podia disponer de ella con los mismos derechos.
> 
> Las mujeres solteras y trabajadoras (que habria pocas ,si) podian abrir su propia cuenta bancaria.



oh, bien las mujeres en algunas polis griegas tenian algunas libertades.

... y a día de hoy hay monarquias y otros sistemas de gobierno (que gracias a la revolución francesa primero y despues a la feminista) se comportan de manera democratica y respetan los derechos tanto de hombres como de mujeres.

Gracias por darme la razon, aunque no se por que esa mania de hablar siempre de Franco.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pero mientras que las mujeres rusas que combatieron lo hicieron voluntariamente, los hombres eran obligados
> 
> Igual que en este pais una feminista me dijo que los hombres debian hacer el servicio militar porque las mujeres tenian menstruaciones que dolian mucho.
> 
> ...



Las que iban al frente iban voluntariamente, lo cual no significa que no estuvieran movilizadas.

En ningun momento he dicho que buscasen la igualdad. Entre hombres y mujeres. He dicho que buscaban tener los mismos derechos a nivel legal.

Muchas estaban dispuestas a que sus hijos fueran a la guerra y apoyar en lo que pudieran el esfuerzo belico y creo que no entiendes la entrega y abnegación de esas mujeres.


----------



## Funciovago (14 Feb 2022)

TODOS los partidos que aparecen en la tele son feminazis, no se salva ni uno.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Durante la IIGm el porcentaje de mujeres rusas que combatieron fue ridículo, la mayoría en el frente eran enfermeras. Unas pocas aviadoras y francotiradoras, las grandes ofensiva y la gran mayoría de muertos fueron cosa de varones.



¿Era por ampliar información? No veo que hayas refutado nada de lo que digo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> El cuento de qué el feminismo es "higuarda



Ah, vale... Que sólo leíste la primera frase de mi mensaje.

Así está el país


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Feb 2022)

Todo suma... Yo desde fuera, veo un partido con joyas como el Garzón que está un puntito justo por encima del retraso mental severo.. La Montere con sus gilipolleces y chiringuitos chupacuartos... El echenike, prototipo de mamarracho... Y ya el líder máximo de vende humos, la rata jorobada... 
Y me preguntaría quién puede votarles si no es mongolico


----------



## la_trotona (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Las que iban al frente iban voluntariamente, lo cual no significa que no estuvieran movilizadas.
> 
> En ningun momento he dicho que buscasen la igualdad. Entre hombres y mujeres. He dicho que buscaban tener los mismos derechos a nivel legal.
> 
> Muchas estaban dispuestas a que sus hijos fueran a la guerra y apoyar en lo que pudieran el esfuerzo belico y creo que no entiendes la entrega y abnegación de esas mujeres.



Lo que entiendo es que eran unas repugnantes caraduras, que con tal de estar ellas bien no les importaba sacrificar a sus hijos, venga ya. Igualito que las madres rusas ahora y en los 80, que organizaban deserciones en masa para que sus hijos no fuesen carne de picadillo en la guerra.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> no, es feminismo.



El feminismo ya no existe, no tiene sentido pedir algo que es una realidad sobrepasada.

Si las mujeres siguieran pidiendo igualdad de derechos, a todos los efectos les sería contraproducente porque tienen muchos más derechos que los varones.

Lo de ahora se llama *HEMBRISMO*.


----------



## Saco de papas (14 Feb 2022)

Empiezan a hacer pupita las viogenes falsas...

.. sobre todo entre la masa de estrato social bajo.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ¿Era por ampliar información? No veo que hayas refutado nada de lo que digo.



Nada hombre, vamos a poner que en un ministerio más del 99% de directivos y funcionarios sean hombres, a ver que dicen las feministas... pues eso pasaba en la URSS en la SGM.


----------



## laresial (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Los Podemitas, son tan retrasados, que están a favor de meter moros y negros, muchos de ellos islámicos, y tener la esperanza de que esos mismos que dan paguitas, musulmanes, van a votar a un partido favorable de castrar a sus hijos, ateos, a favor del nuevo orden...

Cuando sean mayoría, ya se lo sabrán agradecer a todos esos maricomplejines.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo que entiendo es que eran unas repugnantes caraduras, que con tal de estar ellas bien no les importaba sacrificar a sus hijos, venga ya. Igualito que las madres rusas ahora y en los 80, que organizaban deserciones en masa para que sus hijos no fuesen carne de picadillo en la guerra.



Pues entiendes mal.
En general las mujeres tienen tendencia a no querer enviar a sus hijos a una guerra ofensiva (como en vietnam, por ejemplo). No es un fenomeno ni de ahora, ni de rusia.

Aunque ha habido culturas y epocas en los que se han dado excepciones.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Nada hombre, vamos a poner que en un ministerio más del 99% de directivos y funcionarios sean hombres, a ver que dicen las feministas... pues eso pasaba en la URSS en la SGM.



¿y eso que tiene que ver con lo que yo digo?


----------



## rondo (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ah, vale... Que sólo leíste la primera frase de mi mensaje.
> 
> Así está el país



He leído todo,si así está el país con tanto planchabragas


----------



## la_trotona (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues entiendes mal.
> En general las mujeres tienen tendencia a no querer enviar a sus hijos a una guerra ofensiva (como en vietnam, por ejemplo). No es un fenomeno ni de ahora, ni de rusia.
> 
> Aunque ha habido culturas y epocas en los que se han dado excepciones.



Ahhh, y por eso iban con la mierda de las plumas blancas en la PGM avergonzando a los varones para que vayan a morir, y ellas mientras tanto quejándose de que no había igualdad. Eso no es ser caradura, qué va...


----------



## la_trotona (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ¿y eso que tiene que ver con lo que yo digo?



En la URSS el 99% de los que iban al frente eran varones, o más.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Feb 2022)

feminismo es la igualdad.

lo que quieren ellas es supremacismo hembrista, y joder al hombre.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Feb 2022)

PODEMOS fue un artilugio de las élites para canalizar el voto descontento del PSOE. Una vez el PSOE ha recuperado el gobierno gracias al empuje de PODEMOS,los morados están para normalizar la profundización y nuevas vías de la ideología NWO y pare usted de contar. PODEMOS es votado básicamente por varones heterosexuales (las mujeres y gays son del PSOE) y pocos son tan mierdas ,tan suicidas o están en posición tan ventajosa como para votar cosas que más temprano que tarde les explotarán en la cara.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la URSS el 99% de los que iban al frente eran varones, o más.



Creo que no has entendido el argumento.
Yo no estoy a favor de enviar mujeres al frente. 
Vuelve a leer mi post.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Creo que no has entendido el argumento.
> Yo no estoy a favor de enviar mujeres al frente.
> Vuelve a leer mi post.



Ya, pero es que si quieren igualdad de cargos políticos y poder, tienen que ir también a la guerra en iguadad de condiciones que los hombres. 50 a 50. Y si el problema es de reproducción, las que tengan un hijo se libran mientras lo amamanten, y su puesto que lo ocupe una charo funcionaria.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ahhh, y por eso iban con la mierda de las plumas blancas en la PGM avergonzando a los varones para que vayan a morir, y ellas mientras tanto quejándose de que no había igualdad. Eso no es ser caradura, qué va...



Las plumas blancas, igual que los cascos blancos (en siria) fueron organizados por el gobierno britanico.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...




Te refieres a Unid*a*s Podemos?


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Feb 2022)

Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente hasta que un día saber ir solo.

Nos podemos comparar con la esclavitud, aunque no se ha acabado, pero bueno, vamos a ver las cosas en que hoy en día son algo diferentes.

Todo cae por su peso, y como lo que están haciendo es anti natura, antes o después, cae.

Hoy en día, y hablando de España, un hombre es un esclavo de una mujer, salvo cuatro salteados. Como te enganchen bien, lo eres.

Hace un rato me he enterado de otro caso que para qué contar. Nada, Hasta que no lo ha vuelto medio loco no ha parado la tía.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> He leído todo,si así está el país con tanto planchabragas



Tú eres tonto, hombre.


----------



## rondo (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Tú eres tonto, hombre.



Tonto es el hombre que tira pierdas sobre su tejado como los planchabragas de mierda como tú,espero que te caiga una buena viogen saco de mierda


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Tonto es el hombre que tira pierdas sobre su tejado como los planchabragas de mierda como tú,espero que te caiga una buena viogen saco de mierda



Aprende a leer y luego vuelves a pedirme disculpas, mamarracho.


----------



## Blackest (14 Feb 2022)

El PSOE es igual de feminista y no veo que le pase factura.
En estas elecciones hemos tenido a moñeco el candidato del PP presumiendo en el minuto de oro en prime time de feminista y ya véis que factura le ha pasado, cero. Teniendo enfrente a VOX, si es así con un electorado "de derechas" imaginaos entre los podemitas.




__





ProJusticia - Mañueco presume de ser feminazi







projusticia.es








grom dijo:


> Ni siquiera eso.
> Los "derechos de la mujer", igual que los de los hombres, los trae de manera natural la evolucion de la sociedad.
> En la incorporación de la mujer al trabajo tiene muchisima mas importancia la existencia de lavadoras que el libro que escribio una pedorra a principio del SXX
> 
> Igualmente, sin medios anticonceptivos disponibles para las masas, me diras tu donde queda la "revolucion sexual"



Si, pero no. Si la sociedad no hubiera considerado que las mujeres tenían derechoa tomarse la pildora, no habría habido revolución sexual., simplemente se les habría prohibido tomarla y a chuparla. Que es lo que pasará cuando inventen los úteros artificiales, eso amenazara la figura de las mujeres en la sociedad, y por lo tanto se prohibirá y los hombres seguiremos sin poder tener descendencia por nuestra cuenta mucho que ya exista la tecnologia para que haya ese cambio, fin.
Si la sociedad no hubiera querido que las mujeres fueran saltadoras de pertiga, o diseñadoras de videojuegos, o arquitectas se les habría prohibido y ya está. No es que la segunda guerra mundial hiciera que como los hombres estaban en el frente las mujeres ocuparan sus puestos de trabajo y cuando se acabo la guerra las mujeres se ganaran el derecho a trabajar. No cariño no, si la sociedad no hubiera querido que las mujeres trabajasen en lo que quisieran, se les habría prohibido y ya está, y las mujeres la habrían chupado y ya.

Pero todas las sociedades siempre han querido lo mejor para las sociedades y siempre han protegido a la mujer, para todas las sociedades las mujeres han ido primero, por eso en el momento en el que hay un cambio tecnologico, ese cambio repercute en una mejora de la situacion de las mujeres, pero NO POR EL CAMBIO TECNOLOGICO EN SÍ.



LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues si no fuera por el feminismo hasta siempre jamas.
> 
> No hay discusión, la revolución francesa acabo con las castas, permitiendo a todos los ciudadanos varones tener los mismos derechos legales y la feminista acabo con el sistema sexista permitiendo a todas las personas tener los mismos derechos.
> 
> Si no fuera por la primera el populacho seguiría siendo vasallos y si no fuera por la segunda las mujeres seguirían siendo ciudadanas de segunda.



Claro que sí, llegaron las feministas dijeron "esto es muy injusto hacia las mujeres"
y entonces la gente a pesar de que era muy machista y consideraba que las mujeres debían tener menos derechos por putas zorras de mierda dijo: "¡ anda po zi queh verdá, que las mujeres tengan menos derechos eh muy injuhto"
y entonces las mujeres consiguieron sus derechos, gracias a convencer a la gente de que las mujeres merecían tener los mismos derechos, y luego vino una rubia y te chupó el rabo.
Claro que si campeón.



Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



¿Y esa puta mierda?



Gatoo_ dijo:


> El feminismo es el movimiento por la igualdad de derechos.
> 
> La igualdad de derechos llegó a su fin en 1984 con la primera reforma del Estatuto de los Trabajadores. Desde entonces sólo pelean por conseguir *privilegios*, en consecuencia se llama *HEMBRISMO*.



¿Puedes demostrarlo?¿Puedes poner ejemplos que corroboren que el feminismo es el movimiento por la igualdad de derechas?¿o es simplemente algo que estableces que es así por que te sale del huevo derecho? Porque entonces tiene la misma valía que decir que un gato no es ese animal que tienes en el avatar, sino un trozo de metal que se usa para tomar la sopa. Es decir si, tomarte por un tarao o por alguien serio.



Busher dijo:


> A mi estas discusiones bizantinas de "Feminismo o Feminazismo" ya me aburren.
> Es OBVIO que no son la misma cosa, una pedia igualdad ante la ley, igualdad de derechos y todas esas cosas pero en cuanto ese objetivo fue conseguido, comenzo la "vendetta", por razones de parasitismo y de odio y ese monstruo no tiene limites, jamas terminara de conseguir su objetivo. Eso es lo que da la vida al feminazismo e ironicamente es lo que puede hacerlo morir, porque quiza no haya suficiente gente tan estupida y/o tan despreciable como para alinearse indefinidamente con ese feminazismo vengativo y odiador hasta el infinito.
> 
> Ya se ira viendo cuanto recorrido le queda a ese discurso como eficiente herramienta de consecucion de escaños.



Lo mismo que al otro de arriba.


Mi conclusión respecto a esta posición es clara, independientemente de lo que uno considere, el feminismo es discriminación al hombre, porque la mayoria de feministas defienden discriminaciones hacia los hombres, por tanto la palabra feminismo significa eso.

Igual que hay un objeto que usamos para tomar la sopa y a ese objeto en nuestro idioma lo llamamos cuchara y por lo tanto se llama cuchara, fin

Si para vosotros el feminismo significa otra cosa porque a vuestro cojon izquierdo le sale de ahi o porque os dado un venazo, pos oko, sois asi de tarados que decis que una cuchara no es ese objeto con el que te tomas la sopa, sino que una cuchara es ese objeto que se usa para almacenar atun en conserva claro calvo, en fin unos esquizos y unos tarados.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Puedes demostrarlo?¿Puedes poner ejemplos que corroboren que el feminismo es el movimiento por la igualdad de derechas?¿o es simplemente algo que estableces que es así por que te sale del huevo derecho? Porque entonces tiene la misma valía que decir que un gato no es ese animal que tienes en el avatar, sino un trozo de metal que se usa para tomar la sopa. Es decir si, tomarte por un tarao o por alguien serio.



¿Qué tal si lees el mensaje entero?

Ya eres el segundo gañán que me viene con lo mismo.


----------



## Culozilla (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Yo te lo explico, pero también lo han hecho los meneantes.

PODEMOS, como buen partido aupado por el poder del régimen del 78, creyó que podía estar arriba siempre porque venía a ser el rival del PSOE como pasó con CS, que venía a ser el del PP.

UP empezó muy bien y muy reivindicativo. La gente del 15M estaba muy metida en la formación...hasta que entró la loca del coño de la Montero, quien abrió la puerta a las feminazis, los LGTBI y todos esos subnormales profundos.

El motivo es fácil de entender: UP se dio cuenta de que luchar por los derechos de la población les traería infinidad de enemigos. Así que decidieron optar por la vía más cómoda: basar el 80% de su política en las femi-bolleras-trans-racializadas, porque son basura que hace mucho ruido en Twitter.

Haciéndose lEs abanderadEs del feminazismo bollero y los enajenados del género fluido (100% importado de los EE.UU) agitan mucho el avispero mediático. Pero a la vez ha sido su propia tumba, porque han estado buscando el apoyo de ese grupo de mermados sin tener en cuenta que, siendo de base tan inestables emocionalmente, cualquier mal paso te los pone radicalmente en contra.

Así pues, ahora mismo, los ciudadanos normales y corrientes NO ven ningún motivo para votar al partido del GenerE NoBinariE lesbo-feminista, porque todo eso no les importa una putísima mierda. Al trabajador sólo le importa mejorar sus condiciones de vida, no los putos pronombres ni si una minoría de imbéciles se siente oprimidE con los roles clásicos.

Bueno, por no hablar de la persecución legal contra los hombres.

Yo, soy de izquierdas, pero no gilipollas. ¿Cómo voy a votar a un partido que me criminaliza por ser hombre y me llama racista si me quejo porque se me ha llenado el barrio de menas? Que les voten las bolleras!!


UP es historia.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> El PSOE es igual de feminista y no veo que le pase factura.
> En estas elecciones hemos tenido a moñeco el candidato del PP presumiendo en el minuto de oro en prime time de feminista y ya véis que factura le ha pasado, cero. Teniendo enfrente a VOX, si es así con un electorado "de derechas" imaginaos entre los podemitas.
> 
> 
> ...



El que ha dicho que fueron las mujeres has sido tú. Yo no he dicho eso.

Es mas, creo que la historia de heroinas "feministas" como Maria Sklodowska no se puede entender si no entiendes que los "feministas" eran su padre y su marido.

Pero el hecho es que no estariamos donde estamos sin revolución feminista ( lo que tu llamas, la voluntad de la sociedad para conseguir lo mejor y proteger las mujeres).


----------



## Marvelita (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Lo de CyL tiene una lectura muy facil:
No puedes ir a la España vaciada a llamarles paletos en su puta cara porque viven de la ganaderia, hacen matanza, les gusta la caza y los toros; no puedes ir a decirles que tienen comer insectos en vez de chuletas de cordero; no puedes decirles que no coman chorizo y morcilla porque el cerdo es un ser sintiente; y lo mismo con los toros. Ademas, les dices que tienen que ver bien las cuotas de genero, que la ley de violencia de genero es justa cuando los pueblos se vacian de mujeres y solo los hombres se quedan a trabajar el campo y cuidar las reses porque ellas pasan de esos trabajos... son de pueblo pero no gilipollas.

No se quien dijo que la izquierda actual es una izquierda urbanita, y mirad, me lo creo; mas de uno habra estudiado biologia y le habran aprobado sin direccionar una puta rana... es mas, seguramente solo habra visto ranas en los libros.


----------



## Lovecraf (14 Feb 2022)

Podemos desde su génesis eran comunistas y hembristas. Lo ocultaron hsta que tuvieron ocasión de tocar poder, pero está en sus genes.


----------



## Blackest (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Qué tal si lees el mensaje entero?
> 
> Ya eres el segundo gañán que me viene con lo mismo.



Solo sabes mandar a leer porque sabes que no tienes argumentos.
A ver mongolito, dime en que parte del segundo mensaje pones ejemplos empiricos de que el feminismo signifique lo que tu dices que significa.

Ah claro, que sabes que te fundamentas en tus cojones al viento.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



podemos solo existe para reconducir gente al psoe
siempre ha sido esa su razon de ser

todos los que les votaron en realidad lo hicieron al psoe
igual que los que votan al pp
exactamente lo mismo


----------



## Marvelita (14 Feb 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Un tema interesante, por qué la misma radicalización es beneficiosa para el partido en teoría menos extremista, y negativa para el partido más radical.
> 
> Creo que es una cuestión relacionada con la psicología de masas. Al ser en este asunto los "segundones", se difumina su radicalismo, que se asocia directamente a podemos. Por extensión, y sin motivo alguno, el psoe se ve como una opción más pausada.
> 
> En fin, cosas del electorado patrio, que no se fija y nunca se ha fijado en los hechos o programas. Votan en función de sus impulsos. Impulsos que son creados con facilidad por los massmierda. Borreguismo.



Digamos que entre el feminismo mojigato y el feminismo de hacer acuarela con la sangre menstrual hay una abismo.
Si en el PSOE se encargaran de hacer un feminismo mas moderado, mas consensuado con el PP para que deje de copar la agenda politica, otro gallo cantaria y se podrian destinar los dineros a lo que de verdad importa: empleo, trabajo, vivienda...


----------



## Cabrea2 (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



La chata tambien quita votos, vamos, que han sacado el puesto de trabajo del kiosquero.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...




El feminismo, la inmigración ilegal, los refugees, lgtbi, los son nuestros niños, que están pasando completamente de la clase trabajadora, que están demostrando ser todavía más casta que la propia casta del R78, que ni rechistan ante las cacicadas y patadas a la Constitución de los tribunales supremos de justicia de las taifas...

Y más que me dejo en el tintero, son tantas cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## Lain Coubert (14 Feb 2022)

Okiali dijo:


> Eso lo comentaba un dia con una conocida. Me decia…”la mayoria de las mujeres no estamos de acuerdo con esas locas”
> Se tuvo que callar cuando le dije que me parecia bien pero que luego si el 8 de marzo salian con esas locas y coreaban sus consignas por mucho que no esten de acuerdo las estaban apoyando y respaldando todas las medidas discriminatorias que estas promulgan



Y lo que es más importante: en caso de necesitarlo, ninguna mujer duda en tirar de estas leyes por la vía judicial. Y la que diga lo contrario, miente como la cochina que es.

Fijaos que todas, cuando se enfadan con un hombre, sueltan lo de "que bien están las leyes de género". Es cuando se enfadan cuando sacan a relucir lo que verdaderamente piensan de sus prebendas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Feb 2022)

No le veo el problema.

Es un producto comunista. Lo fue desde el primer minuto y el comunismo es esto.

Hacerse el sorprendido (o "sorprendide") a estas alturas me da risa.

¿Será que algunos somos intelectualmente muy superiores y nos dimos cuenta desde antes de que fundasen el partido? ¿O será que ellos son simplemente intelectualmente inasequibles?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En mi entorno ninguna mujer está a favor de las feminazis, es más, saben sobradamente que son unos movimientos parásitos que encima de aprovecharse de las desgracias de las mujeres y no remediarlas (si me viola un moro ni caso) tienen miedo por el negro futuro que espera a sus hijos varones.



Tú espérate y verás como SÍ usan los privilegios que les da.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El feminismo es el movimiento por la igualdad de derechos.
> 
> La igualdad de derechos llegó a su fin en 1984 con la primera reforma del Estatuto de los Trabajadores. Desde entonces sólo pelean por conseguir *privilegios*, en consecuencia se llama *HEMBRISMO*.



No, pq ellos lo llaman feminismo, lo que tu estas diciendo es que el feminismo ahora es hembrismo. Pero no puedes hacer la distincion entre feminismo y hembrismo. porque son LO MISMO. piden lo mismo, dicen lo mismo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

he dado el link al art de meneame, el foro mas progre de españa, tu mismo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Feb 2022)

Además de ser un partido nefasto ellos mismos se cambiaron el nombre para que les vote la mitad de los que lo hacían. Eso es de CI menor a 40


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Feb 2022)

Efectivamente. Una alternativa real sería destruida utilizando todos los medios posibles.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

Lester_33 dijo:


> Profundiza un poco más y te darás cuenta de que prácticamente todas (hasta las que parecen listas) tienen la cabeza muy jodida.
> Es cierto que hay excepciones y que muchas están poco a poco dándose cuenta del engaño pero solo repiten como loros las cuatro ideas que has expuesto, pero solo para quedar bien.
> Si les preguntas en profundidad (salarios por ejemplo) verás claramente que la inmensa mayoría siguen abducidas.
> Muchas por interés (privilegios legales y laborales, ayudas, etc)
> Es como si le preguntas a uno que viva en el País Vasco si es racista. SIEMPRE dirá que no. Rasca un poco y verás que piensa en realidad. Hasta los que votan al PP...



EXACTO!!! dice que en su entorno no, pero votan FEMINISMO, votan asimetria penal, tribunales de excepcion, cargarse la igualdad ante la ley, prebendas, privilegios, cuotas,etc etc etc

dice que no, MENTIRA cochina.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Feb 2022)

Exactamente, totalmente de acuerdo. La masa, por sí misma, sólo es capaz de hacer revueltas, no de crear estructuras de poder ni nada de nada. Además son la carne de cañón de todas las guerras y enfrentamientos entre élites.


----------



## J90ose (14 Feb 2022)

a groso modo. podemos al principio venia con el discurso de los de abajo contra los de arriba. Hoy en dia, cuando ellos estan arriba, el discurso es de izquierda contra derecha.


----------



## TRAVIS KVAPIL (14 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Lo de CyL tiene una lectura muy facil:
> No puedes ir a la España vaciada a llamarles paletos en su puta cara porque viven de la ganaderia, hacen matanza, les gusta la caza y los toros; no puedes ir a decirles que tienen comer insectos en vez de chuletas de cordero; no puedes decirles que no coman chorizo y morcilla porque el cerdo es un ser sintiente; y lo mismo con los toros. Ademas, les dices que tienen que ver bien las cuotas de genero, que la ley de violencia de genero es justa cuando los pueblos se vacian de mujeres y solo los hombres se quedan a trabajar el campo y cuidar las reses porque ellas pasan de esos trabajos... son de pueblo pero no gilipollas.
> 
> No se quien dijo que la izquierda actual es una izquierda urbanita, y mirad, me lo creo; mas de uno habra estudiado biologia y le habran aprobado sin direccionar una puta rana... es mas, seguramente solo habra visto ranas en los libros.



Ese análisis no lo verás en muchos sitios, son unos ignorantes y presumen orgullosamente de ello. Unos libros de Delibes y entenderían la forma de pensar y el puto carácter que tenemos los de esta tierra, pero ellos viven en una imagen idílica de que el campo es una casa rural en un sitio llamado CyL donde hace frio siempre.
No hay cosa que mas les delate que la puta ignorancia acerca de la tauromaquia y la caza, venden y lo triste es que muchos se lo compran, que eso es de derechas, cuando no es así, pero claro ver la realidad implica pisar el campo, cosa que estos como he dicho solo conocen de ir a una casa rural a intercambiar fluidos y drogarse.
Curioso que los Mas Pais, ni se planteasen presentarse, que no dejan de ser lo mismo fruto de los egos de los niños bien que venían a cambiar todo.
El gran problema es que tanto feminismo como demás mierdas están bien presentes en el PSOE y la campaña de marketing que harán para encumbrar a la Doña Rogelia gallega para venderla como la nueva adalid del postmodernismo va a ser digno de estudio.


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Feb 2022)

Es el feminismo, es el tema del revanchismo, es el pactar con terroristas, y como colofón el traer todas las medidas que han hecho más pobres a Sudamérica.


----------



## daesrd (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Se llama *HEMBRISMO*



Me gusta más mujerismo. Mujer viene de blandegue, molusco, almeja.

Hembra viene de fértil, fecunda, cualidades que ésas brujas no saben lo que son.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Solo sabes mandar a leer porque sabes que no tienes argumentos.
> A ver mongolito, dime en que parte del segundo mensaje pones ejemplos empiricos de que el feminismo signifique lo que tu dices que significa.
> 
> Ah claro, que sabes que te fundamentas en tus cojones al viento.



Mongolita fue tu puta madre por no tirar de la cisterna el día que te cagó, payaso.

No necesito poner ningún ejemplo. La explicación que he dado es muy clara. Si eres tan subnormal que no eres capaz de entenderlo, a mí no me molestes con tus gilipolleces.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> No, pq ellos lo llaman feminismo, *lo que tu estas diciendo es que el feminismo ahora es hembrismo*. Pero no puedes hacer la distincion entre feminismo y hembrismo. porque son LO MISMO. piden lo mismo, dicen lo mismo.



Lo que estoy diciendo es que la mugre llama feministas a las hembristas.

El feminismo ya no existe, hace 37 años que cumplió su objetivo, por eso durante los '80 y '90 no hubo ninguna reivindicación feminista y los que vivimos aquella época crecimos sin saber lo que significaba esa palabra.


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Exigir asimetría de derechos es *HEMBRISMO*.



No, no se puede usar la definición de feminismo que usa el propio feminismo para definirse a sí mismo. Si el feminismo cumpliera con su propia definición, las feministas ahora estarían luchando por los derechos de los hombres. Pero eso pocas lo están haciendo y, por supuesto, son absolutamente heterodoxas. El Feminismo normativo es, sencillamente, propugnar más derechos (y menos obligaciones) para las mujeres. Si tienen menos derechos, propugnarán iguales derechos; si tienes iguales derechos, más derechos; y si tienen más derechos, muchos más derechos.

Usar un término distinto para referirse a las feministas, es blanquear al feminismo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> No, no se puede usar la definición de feminismo que usa el propio feminismo para definirse a sí mismo. Si el feminismo cumpliera con su propia definición, las feministas ahora estarían luchando por los derechos de los hombres. Pero eso pocas lo están haciendo y, por supuesto, son absolutamente heterodoxas. El Feminismo normativo es, sencillamente, propugnar más derechos (y menos obligaciones) para las mujeres. Si tienen menos derechos, propugnarán iguales derechos; si tienes iguales derechos, más derechos; y si tienen más derechos, muchos más derechos.
> 
> Usar un término distinto para referirse a las feministas, es blanquear al feminismo.



Verás, a mí es que me gusta hablar con propiedad.

El hembrismo es a las mujeres lo que el machismo es a los hombres.

El feminismo ya no existe. Existió en su día, pero hace décadas que desapareció, y por el medio hubo casi 20 años de silencio absoluto.

La razón de que las hembristas llamen _feminismo_ al hembrismo no es otra que la de escudarse en un movimiento socialmente aceptado para conseguir su supremacía. Si usas la palabra _feminismo_ para referirte al hembrismo, la realidad es que nadie va a saber realmente de lo que hablas porque ya no existe consenso en torno al significado de ese término; en cambio, el término _hembrismo_ se entiende perfectamente y no da lugar a confusión.


----------



## esquilero (14 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Y cuando Vox llegue al poder la infamia de su reinado nos meterá en un Maelstrom del que no saldremos nunca más.
> 
> Me hace gracia que para ver mejor a Vox tengáis que contraponerlo con Podemos. Vox es basura en sí mismo, da igual con quién lo compares. Mienten hasta lo ridículo (y les parece bien con tal de ganar) y aceptan cosas como los legalizar los cultivos ilegales cerca de Doñana, las granjas intensivas junto a viviendas, etc. Vamos, cosas de caciques.
> Y aún así queréis que gobiernen el país.




Macho, tú compresión lectora me asombra. Te lo voy a poner en frases cortas a ver si lo entiendes.
VagOX no va a llegar al poder. 
Yo no quiero que VagOX gobierne el país. 
Yolanda Díaz es una risa y van a hacer el puto ridiculo en las Generales.
Podemos ya ha hecho su trabajo. Sacó a la gente del 15M de las calles y frenó la independencia de Catalunya. Amortizado.
En las elecciones de ayer gana la abstención. No se suele tener en cuenta si no es abrumadora (en este caso, del 37%)


----------



## CANCERVERO (14 Feb 2022)

K... dijo:


> No es sólo el feminismo, es que están fuera de la realidad, se olvidan de los problemas reales de la gente, viven en el mundode la pirueta.
> Pero con el odio al hombre español ya cuesta seguirles el rollo.



Viven en un mundo que este desgobierno les regala dinero a espuertas. Haran y diran lo que el les dan de comer les ordene, pesebres, estabulamientos y subvenciones mediantes. Cierre del grifo economico a esta gentuza como primer paso, luego se autoextinguen por falta de respaldo economico-comunista-pudremitico.


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> La razón de que la hembristas llamen _feminismo_ al hembrismo no es otra que la de escudarse en un movimiento socialmente aceptado para conseguir su supremacía. Si usas la palabra _feminismo_ para referirte al hembrismo, la realidad es que nadie va a saber realmente de lo que hablas porque ya no existe consenso en torno al significado de ese término; en cambio, el término _hembrismo_ se entiende perfectamente y no da lugar a confusión.



Si uso la palabra feminismo me refiero a Irene Montero, a las de Infancia Libre, a Juana Rivas y a su puta madre. Absolutamente todos saben a qué y a quiénes me estoy refiriendo. Si uso la palabra hembrismo, nadie sabe a qué me estoy refiriendo, porque ninguna de las referidas se identifica con él.

Que las feministas aboguen por la igualdad de derechos es algo absolutamente insostenible: jamás lo han hecho ni antes ni ahora. Ni las sufragistas abogaban por la igualdad de derechos ni las de ahora lo hacen tampoco. Que circunstancialmente su pretensión de más derechos desembocase en una igualdad de derechos es algo meramente circunstancial: cuando se dio la coyuntura, su exigencia de más derechos coincidió con eso.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Feb 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Si uso la palabra feminismo me refiero a Irene Montero, a las de Infancia Libre, a Juana Rivas y a su puta madre. Absolutamente todos saben a qué y a quiénes me estoy refiriendo. Si uso la palabra hembrismo, nadie sabe a qué me estoy refiriendo, porque ninguna de las referidas se identifica con él.
> 
> Que las feministas aboguen por la igualdad de derechos es algo absolutamente insostenible: jamás lo han hecho ni antes ni ahora. Ni las sufragistas abogaban por la igualdad de derechos ni las de ahora lo hacen tampoco. Que circunstancialmente su pretensión de más derechos desembocase en una igualdad de derechos es algo meramente circunstancial: cuando se dio la coyuntura, su exigencia de más derechos coincidió con eso.



Lo del "feminismo bueno" es algo que utiliza cierta gente a medio camino entre pisparse del asunto y no enterarse de nada. Quieren agradar a los críticos del feminismo y saben que en el fondo es una absoluta mierda, pero aún así temen las represalias por salirse del paradigma dominante. Y se quedan a medio camino recibiendo palos de ambos.

Trato de ser indulgente con quienes están en una transición ideológica y necesitan su tiempo para llegar a las conclusiones adecuadas. Pero no siento el más mínimo respeto intelectual por quien después de años metiéndose con los excesos más evidentes del feminismo me sigue con el cuento de que "eso no es el verdadero feminismo", "las radicales le hacen daño al feminismo bien entendido" o esas majaderías. Casi hasta siento más respeto por las putas locas radfem, que por lo menos son conscientes de las locuras que se creen y las defienden sin complejos.


----------



## Roquete (14 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Macho, tú compresión lectora me asombra. Te lo voy a poner en frases cortas a ver si lo entiendes.
> VagOX no va a llegar al poder.
> Yo no quiero que VagOX gobierne el país.
> Yolanda Díaz es una risa y van a hacer el puto ridiculo en las Generales.
> ...



¿Comprensión lectora?.

Yo digo que Vox llegará al poder (via PP o solos) sí o sí.

Y da igual que vaya a ser una risa lo de UP, lo cierto es que aquí todo el mundo contrapone Vox a UP para reforzar la idea de que Vox es la salvación. El que pareces perdido eres tú.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Eso lo tienen todos los partidos, no solo podemes.


----------



## esquilero (14 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Comprensión lectora?.
> 
> Yo digo que Vox llegará al poder (via PP o solos) sí o sí.
> 
> Y da igual que vaya a ser una risa lo de UP, lo cierto es que aquí todo el mundo contrapone Vox a UP para reforzar la idea de que Vox es la salvación. El que pareces perdido eres tú.




VagOX no puede llegar al poder ya que no tiene implantación de ningun tipo en varias comunidades ni lo va a tener. 

Ya quiero ver yo al vasco Abascal cargandose a Nuñez Feijoo.

Ya quiero ver yo al vasco Abascal ver cuantos votos saca en Cataluña.

Ya quiero ver yo al vasco Abascal ver el cariño que le tienen en su tierra. 

Tal y como están las cosas, solo hay un partido que puede sacar mayoria absoluta: PPSOE


----------



## DarkNight (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Lo de podemos y darse cuenta de que su feminismo es la razón de su hundimiento requiere alguna explicación que no consigo entender. Ellos no van a admitirlo, pero cualquier podemita normal sabe que la razón es esa, podéis pasaros por meneame que es el foro más progre de españa y el 95% de los comentarios sobre la noticia son de podemitas criticando el feminismo y diciendo que el feminismo les va a seguir hundiendo.
> 
> 
> https://www.meneame.net/story/pablo-fernandez-podemos-no-son-unos-buenos-resultados-tenemos
> ...



Gracias por aclararnos que Sánchez gana por pucherazo. El Hembrismo del PSOE es el mismo de Podemos


----------



## jesus88 (14 Feb 2022)

es que si hubiese un hombre blanco heterosexual que les votase, seria para matarlo.


----------



## Blackest (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El que ha dicho que fueron las mujeres has sido tú. Yo no he dicho eso.



Lo mismo es, sabes perfectamente que nos referimos a lo mismo.



LionelHutz dijo:


> Es mas, creo que la historia de heroinas "feministas" como Maria Sklodowska no se puede entender si no entiendes que los "feministas" eran su padre y su marido.



Vale y hablando en cristiano ¿eso que significa? Porque esa manera de llamar a a Marie Curie parece una floritura para parecer que eres ilustrado.



LionelHutz dijo:


> Pero el hecho es que no estariamos donde estamos sin revolución feminista ( lo que tu llamas, la voluntad de la sociedad para conseguir lo mejor y proteger las mujeres).



Sí si estaríamos donde estamos. Volvemos a lo mismo, ese mundo maravilloso en el que como algo es muy injusto, señalas que es muy injusto, y entonces como es muy injusto la gente ve que es muy injusto y lo soluciona, es de ser bastante cándido, si es que tu intencion no es la de enaltecer la figura de las feministas para asi justificarlas ante las discriminaciones que padecemos los hombres.


----------



## jesus88 (14 Feb 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> En CyL no nos andamos con gilipolleces, somos gente seria y trabajadora y nadie quiere que le discriminen por tener pito o tener en estima a su propio país; sólo faltaba. Podemos e IU se presentaron juntos está vez y aun así han bajado en votos, están muertos a nivel autonómico.



" tener estima a su propio pais " hemos nacido aqui, pero este no es un pais serio, esta lleno de sinverguenzas, aunque todavia podria ser peor, sudamerica, africa, parte de asia.

yo estaria orgulloso de ser de un pais escandinavo, o holanda, o suiza, pero no de españa.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Si uso la palabra feminismo me refiero a Irene Montero, a las de Infancia Libre, a Juana Rivas y a su puta madre. Absolutamente todos saben a qué y a quiénes me estoy refiriendo. Si uso la palabra hembrismo, nadie sabe a qué me estoy refiriendo, porque ninguna de las referidas se identifica con él.
> 
> Que las feministas aboguen por la igualdad de derechos es algo absolutamente insostenible: jamás lo han hecho ni antes ni ahora. Ni las sufragistas abogaban por la igualdad de derechos ni las de ahora lo hacen tampoco. Que circunstancialmente su pretensión de más derechos desembocase en una igualdad de derechos es algo meramente circunstancial: cuando se dio la coyuntura, su exigencia de más derechos coincidió con eso.



Pues nada, usa también el término _suicidio ampliado_ cuando alguna hija de puta tire a sus hijos por la ventana, no vaya a ser que lo llames _asesinato_ y las hembristas no sepan de qué hablas 




HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Trato de ser indulgente con quienes están en una transición ideológica y necesitan su tiempo para llegar a las conclusiones adecuadas. Pero no siento el más mínimo respeto intelectual por quien después de años metiéndose con los excesos más evidentes del feminismo me sigue con el cuento de que "eso no es el verdadero feminismo", "las radicales le hacen daño al feminismo bien entendido" o esas majaderías. Casi hasta siento más respeto por las putas locas radfem, que por lo menos son conscientes de las locuras que se creen y las defienden sin complejos.



Yo también le tengo más respeto a las putas locas que a los que no entienden lo que leen.

Las hembristas me tocan los huevos de forma indescriptible, pero los analfabetos potenciales me hunden la moral en la miseria.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Lo mismo es, sabes perfectamente que nos referimos a lo mismo.



No, no es lo mismo.



> Vale y hablando en cristiano ¿eso que significa? Porque esa manera de llamar a a Marie Curie parece una floritura para parecer que eres ilustrado.



El nombre es lo unico que has retenido de todo el argumento ¿verdad?



> Sí si estaríamos donde estamos. Volvemos a lo mismo, ese mundo maravilloso en el que como algo es muy injusto, señalas que es muy injusto, y entonces como es muy injusto la gente ve que es muy injusto y lo soluciona, es de ser bastante cándido, si es que tu intencion no es la de enaltecer la figura de las feministas para asi justificarlas ante las discriminaciones que padecemos los hombres.



Ahora explicame que Louis XVI abdico voluntariamente y decidio sentar la cabeza. Las cosas cambian porque hay un grupo de personas que se unen he impulsan un cambio. 

Si leyeras los post enteros y no solo los nombres propios, sabrias cual es mi intención.


----------



## Tales90 (14 Feb 2022)

El hembrismo es un cáncer social.


----------



## TomásPlatz (14 Feb 2022)

Es un movimiento que actua como caballo de troya, mostrandote una cara de la moneda, pero lo que hay detras es la pura destruccion de la familia y la nacion.


----------



## aretai (14 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En mi entorno ninguna mujer está a favor de las feminazis, es más, saben sobradamente que son unos movimientos parásitos que encima de aprovecharse de las desgracias de las mujeres y no remediarlas (si me viola un moro ni caso) tienen miedo por el negro futuro que espera a sus hijos varones.



igual que la la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres de España, solo hay que ver la multitudinarias manifestaciones contra la deriva totalitaria del feminismo


----------



## Blackest (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ahora explicame que Louis XVI abdico voluntariamente y decidio sentar la cabeza. Las cosas cambian porque hay un grupo de personas que se unen he impulsan un cambio.
> 
> Si leyeras los post enteros y no solo los nombres propios, sabrias cual es mi intención.



¿Por que es una paradoja válida?

Porque no veo la similitud, evidentemente Louis XVI no abdico voluntariamente porque era una monarquia absoluta, las mujeres vivieron en democracia y esas sociedades decidieron voluntariamente sus derechos porque basicamente la sociedad siempre ha protegido y cuidado de las mujeres. ¿O acaso las mujeres protagonizaron algun golpe de estado militar que obligase por la fuerza a esas sociedades a darles sus derechos?¿Podrías señalarme ese golpe de estado?

Que si flipado que si que a mi también me la pone dura como pata de perro envenenao ese inventent de que las valerosas y heroicas mujeres consiguieron sus derechos fieramente contra toda la sociedad, pero la realidad es bien distinta.


----------



## granville (14 Feb 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Tampoco te flipes, sólo han perdido 8.000 votos desde el 2019, y esi con las Garzonadas y les niñes y les tetas.
> 
> No lo reconocen lo del feminismo, porque se quedarían ya SIN NADA.
> Podemas es el Partido Feminists pelolila de España



mentira y gorda, en 2019 Podemos e IU se presentaron separados y sacaron 69k podemos y 31k el otro en total 100k votos en 2019.

ahora han sacado los dos partidos juntos menos que uno de ellos es decir solo 61k, es decir que han perdido casi el 40% de los votos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo.
> 
> 
> El nombre es lo unico que has retenido de todo el argumento ¿verdad?
> ...



*No te canses en argumentar en Foro Burbu, son unos niñosrrrrata INCELS amargados porque ni las gordas les hacen casito..*


----------



## Culozilla (14 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Macho, tú compresión lectora me asombra. Te lo voy a poner en frases cortas a ver si lo entiendes.
> VagOX no va a llegar al poder.
> Yo no quiero que VagOX gobierne el país.
> Yolanda Díaz es una risa y van a hacer el puto ridiculo en las Generales.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo: VagOX NUNCA va a gobernar. Tarde o temprano seguirá el camino de C’s, en cuanto los medios que le aupan (La sexta entre ellos) les hagan el apagón informativo.

Yolanda Díaz no es de risa. Es una tía muy inteligente y muy competente. El problema es que UnidEsPodemEs está más que finiquitado por lo que tú dices.

Lo que es fácil de deducir que UP es una herramienta del R78 para detener al 15M e importar toda la basura de las teorías queer que nacen en las universidades capitalista de USA como forma de división social Y para acabar con las familias y la natalidad.

Respecto a la independencia de Catalunya, más quisieran los de UP tener ese poder. Quien se han cargado el movimiento independentista han sido los cobardes de ERC.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Feb 2022)

poppom dijo:


> los sociatas también son feminazis y ahí los tienes, primera fuerza
> Pinchan en mi opinión por el tema trans, por ahí no pasan las charos. Una tía con pene no puede tener sus derechos. Con sus amiguis ocultarán su transfobia pero al votar obran a conciencia



En este país se da muchísimo eso de decir que vas a votar a tal o cual partido y luego, al final votar otra cosa.

Incluso de personas que dicen publicamente estar en contra de X, pero luego a escondidas y en "petite comite" decir lo contrario.

Es lo que tiene votar en una urna, que no es como votar en el Congreso, que todo el mundo puede saber lo que has votado.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Feb 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> En cualquier caso las feminazis más radicales hasta han montado su propio partido al margen de PODEMOS - PSOE, el FAC -vaya nombrecito- FEMINISTAS AL CONGRESO, fuertemente abolicionista de la prostitución y que rechaza a Irene Montero de manera fulminante. PODEMOS es un cadáver político, pero el FAC puede acabar obteniendo varias escañas que luego se usen de manera letal para coaliciones. Hoy en día un partido con un escaño puede perfectamente decidir unas elecciones.



Que se lo pregunten a los independentistas.

De hecho... creo que hay votaciones que se "ganan" o "pierden" por 1 sólo escoño.










El disputado voto del Sr. Cayo (1986) - IMDb


El disputado voto del Sr. Cayo: Directed by Antonio Giménez Rico. With Francisco Rabal, Juan Luis Galiardo, Iñaki Miramón, Lydia Bosch. Rafael Corral, a young politician on campaign, walks through the towns of the high Burgos mountains, where he will meet Mr. Cayo. It will be the first time that...




www.imdb.com






Un partido (como por ejemplo el de UTBH o Escaños en Blanco, puede hacer mucha, mucha, mucha pupita)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Feb 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Ya te lo han dicho antes: en realidad solo han perdido 80 mil votos. Y aquí el forero lo ha resumido perfectamente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy acertada su reflexión.

Por cierto, me encanta su firma, muy cierta.

Es algo así como eso que digo yo de "A mi no me importa que me roben, siempre y cuando sean los míos".


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Macho, tú compresión lectora me asombra. Te lo voy a poner en frases cortas a ver si lo entiendes.
> VagOX no va a llegar al poder.
> Yo no quiero que VagOX gobierne el país.
> Yolanda Díaz es una risa y van a hacer el puto ridiculo en las Generales.
> ...



Pues fíjate, yo desearía que gobernase VOX 4 añitos, para que la gente abriese los ojos de una puta vez. No hay salida en una partitocracia, y la gente sigue sin entenderlo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, lo de PODEMOS no es feminismo. Es directamente payasismo, gilipollismo, etc...

Hacer tesis sobre el color rosa , hablar de pobreza menstrual, cambio de género sin tan siquiera un informe de especialistas, etc...son payasadas.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (15 Feb 2022)

una parte puede pero también estaría el tema de hacer poco en el gobierno, ser PSOE 2.0, aliarse indirectamente con independentistas, las disoluciones internas. Aparte del chalet aunque el chalet me parece un poco chivo expiatorio de otra serie de razones.


----------



## Davide1976 (15 Feb 2022)

Sabéis si Echenique sabe nadar ?


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (15 Feb 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> En este país se da muchísimo eso de decir que vas a votar a tal o cual partido y luego, al final votar otra cosa.
> 
> Incluso de personas que dicen publicamente estar en contra de X, pero luego a escondidas y en "petite comite" decir lo contrario.
> 
> Es lo que tiene votar en una urna, que no es como votar en el Congreso, que todo el mundo puede saber lo que has votado.



Todos los funcis ya con plaza son de Vox de puertas adentro.
En la calle podemitas y similares.


----------



## esforzado (15 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Se llama *HEMBRISMO*



llámalo como quieras... ambos términos significan, y siempre han significado, lo mismo: 

"quiero el mismo trato que un hombre salvo cuando por ser mujer me corresponda uno mejor, que es casi siempre"


----------



## esforzado (15 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> es como los que dicen feminazismo



no se le llamó feminazismo hasta que no empezó a adoptar estrategias empleadas por los nazis*: derecho penal de autor (gracias, zp)... propaganda institucional... amenaza y coacción... represión y encarcelamiento de inocentes... y malversación de ingentes cantidades de recursos públicos...

feminazismo es un término, no solo correcto, sino especialmente descriptivo...

no lo confundas con llamar "facha" a nada español... o ultraderecha a todo lo que no sea un lenin comiéndole el coño a dolores...

*y por todos los coetáneos, pero como ganaron la guerra imponen su verdad...


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jasa (15 Feb 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no se le llamó feminazismo hasta que no empezó a adoptar estrategias empleadas por los nazis*: derecho penal de autor (gracias, zp)... propaganda institucional... amenaza y coacción... represión y encarcelamiento de inocentes... y malversación de ingentes cantidades de recursos públicos...
> 
> feminazismo es un término, no solo correcto, sino especialmente descriptivo...
> 
> ...



La reducción es más sencilla, cambia hombre/varón por judío, si te cuadra con lo que diría un nazi, blanco y en botella.


----------



## chemarin (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ahhh, y por eso iban con la mierda de las plumas blancas en la PGM avergonzando a los varones para que vayan a morir, y ellas mientras tanto quejándose de que no había igualdad. Eso no es ser caradura, qué va...



Un buen zasca, sí señor.


----------



## pepeleches (15 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es mucho mas sencillo que todo eso que cuentas.
> 
> Son 35.000 millones de euros, a repartir entre presupuestos europeos, generales, automicos y locales.
> 
> Es la gallina antes que el huevo.



Lo tengo clarísimo. Eso sí, las cantidades anuales son bastante inferiores, pero es un pastel enorme. 

El problema es que (o al menos es mi sensación...) se han llegado a creer lo que cuentan. Y es una postura poco inteligente; si en vez de seguir dando la matraca, hubieran dejado enfriar el problema, con menos presencia constante del feminismo, menos debate, menos intervenciones, podrían estar en la sala de máquinas repartiéndoselo crudo

Pero han hecho que llegue a haber tanto hartazgo que quizás algún día les explote en la cara. Por eso yo sería el primer interesado en conocer la realidad, entre los políticos y las activistas de twitter y el usuario medio de Burbuja hay un mundo, que intuyo que está cansado de estas chorradas. Pero no sé hasta qué punto...


----------



## Mister Faker (15 Feb 2022)

España no es Berkeley


----------



## LionelHutz (15 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Por que es una paradoja válida?
> 
> Porque no veo la similitud, evidentemente Louis XVI no abdico voluntariamente porque era una monarquia absoluta, las mujeres vivieron en democracia y esas sociedades decidieron voluntariamente sus derechos porque basicamente la sociedad siempre ha protegido y cuidado de las mujeres. ¿O acaso las mujeres protagonizaron algun golpe de estado militar que obligase por la fuerza a esas sociedades a darles sus derechos?¿Podrías señalarme ese golpe de estado?
> 
> Que si flipado que si que a mi también me la pone dura como pata de perro envenenao ese inventent de que las valerosas y heroicas mujeres consiguieron sus derechos fieramente contra toda la sociedad, pero la realidad es bien distinta.



y dale, que no son las valerosas mujeres las que lo consiguen por sus ovarios. Que te leas la vida de Maria Sklodowska.

PD: No todos los cambios necesitan una revuelta o alzamiento sangriento. Aunque muchas veces, incluso en los movimientos pacíficos se acaba sufriendo bajas.


----------



## eulerian (15 Feb 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no se le llamó feminazismo hasta que no empezó a adoptar estrategias empleadas por los nazis*: derecho penal de autor (gracias, zp)... propaganda institucional... amenaza y coacción... represión y encarcelamiento de inocentes... y malversación de ingentes cantidades de recursos públicos...
> 
> feminazismo es un término, no solo correcto, sino especialmente descriptivo...
> 
> ...



Es un termino correcto para describir el feminismo, pero enmascara para mucha gente que en realidad son lo mismo, el 99.99% de feministas no se declaran feminazis, igual que el 99% de nazis no se declaraban genocidas o exterminadores de judios.
Mientras que se aclare que feminismo y feminazismo son sinonimos yo no tengo problema, en españa ni casi en ninguna parte del mundo ya no hay distincion entre los 2.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Feb 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Todos los funcis ya con plaza son de Vox de puertas adentro.
> En la calle podemitas y similares.



mmmm, es posible, pero no lo creo.

Creo que siguen votando a Podemos por aquello de "el mal menor" y lo que expuse en su momento en:






Los Pack "todo en uno"


¿Saben esa mierda de los Pack "todo en uno"? ¿Esos Packs donde compras un periódico y te regalan una muñeca de porcelana o un camión de bomberos replica del 86? ¿Esos Packs de compre su ordenador portatil por 1.038€ y le "regalamos" un boli bic valorado en 38€ (¡JA!)? ¿Esos Packs de compre un...




www.burbuja.info






Igual que creo que hay mucho que dice que va a votar a Vox y al final vota al PP por lo de "el voto útil"


Lo que si que creo que hay mucho, es que, si tuvieramos una Democracia Participativa en cada votación, no votaría acríticamente "lo que diga el partido", o "lo que diga mi mesías/"lidel"", o al menos, eso me gustaría creer (que son capaces de razonar), aunque a lo mejor estoy sobre-valorando al españolito medio.


----------



## opinator (15 Feb 2022)

Okiali dijo:


> Eso lo comentaba un dia con una conocida. Me decia…”la mayoria de las mujeres no estamos de acuerdo con esas locas”
> Se tuvo que callar cuando le dije que me parecia bien pero que luego si el 8 de marzo salian con esas locas y coreaban sus consignas por mucho que no esten de acuerdo las estaban apoyando y respaldando todas las medidas discriminatorias que estas promulgan



Y además es muy triste y grave que cientos de miles de mujeres (y no pocos tíos) salgan cada 8-M a las manifas lilas simplemente porque les llevan lavando el cerebro desde hace años por tierra, mar y aire con el monotema fem..

Les han lavado el coco con propaganda emocional y mentirosa... Y no se pispan de nada...


----------



## esquilero (15 Feb 2022)

opinator dijo:


> Y además es muy triste y grave que cientos de miles de mujeres (y no pocos tíos) salgan cada 8-M a las manifas lilas simplemente porque les llevan lavando el cerebro desde hace años por tierra, mar y aire con el monotema fem..
> 
> Les han lavado el coco con propaganda emocional y mentirosa... Y no se pispan de nada...




Conviene recordar que el 8 de marzo es el día de la mujer trabajadora.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Yo creo que es urgente que convoquen a los círculos



Que tiempos, cuando intentaban vender la imagen de un partido chachi-democrático que iba a funcionar a base de corrillos en los barrios


----------



## eltonelero (15 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Yo creo que es urgente que convoquen a los círculos



Que tiempos, cuando intentaban vender la imagen de un partido chachi-democrático que iba a funcionar a base de corrillos en los barrios


----------



## opinator (15 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Conviene recordar que el 8 de marzo es el día de la mujer trabajadora.



De acuerdo, muy bien, yo apoyo a toda persona que curra honradamente... 

¿ Pero por eso deben salir miles de charos, crías, resentidas y despistadas intelectuales, abducidas por propaganda institucional, a gritar tonterías con lemas infantiles y caras de odio al creer que viven en un infierno machista insoportable simplemente porque les han comido el tarro???

Las pastorean como quieren mediante ingeniería social... Y ni se pispan...


----------



## esquilero (15 Feb 2022)

opinator dijo:


> De acuerdo, muy bien, yo apoyo a toda persona que curra honradamente...
> 
> ¿ Pero por eso deben salir miles de charos, crías, resentidas y despistadas intelectuales, abducidas por propaganda institucional, a gritar tonterías con lemas infantiles y caras de odio al creer que viven en un infierno machista insoportable simplemente porque les han comido el tarro???
> 
> Las pastorean como quieren mediante ingeniería social... Y ni se pispan...




El tema es que el 8 de marzo es el día de mujer trabajadora en homenaje a unas trabajadoras que murieron abrasadas en el curro en Estados Unidos en algun momento del siglo XIX.

Hoy en día lo que quieren celebrar es el día de la mujer, quitando de en medio lo de trabajadora. A algunos les molesta que se celebre por lo de mujer y otros les molesta que se celebre lo de trabajadora. 

Yo no creo que les han comido el tarro, creo que como son españolas y conocen la ley del pendulo algunas quieren que la sociedad pase del machismo más rancio que había en la dictadura del enano a un feminismo igual de hijo puta que ese machismo. De ahí viene el error.


----------



## anestesia (15 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El feinismo tenia por objetivo conseguir los mismos derechos (legales) que los hombres. Surgio en el XIX y culmino en el XX.
> 
> No fue un mal movimiento. Diria que necesario. El problema es la gente que ha nacido tarde, siente nostalgia y quiere participar en una revolución que ya paso. Como los de mi generación que llevaban camisetas del Ché.



No nos confundamos, el feminismo defensor de la vida por encima de todo, antimilitarista,... que luchaba por un cambio en el sistema patriarcal_(concentración de beneficios y poder en unos pocos)_,* ha sido NEUTRALIZADO. *En castellano genero y sexo tienen significados diferentes, pero en ingles es lo mismo y se han confundido*: el feminismo pretendía una sociedad en que el valor de la vida prevaleciera por encima de todo : no a la guerra, no a los ejercitos, SI a la sanidad publica , SI la educación públicas, SI la LEY la dependencia* ; *en definitiva que los cuidados que las mujeres realizaban en lo privado pasaran a lo público*. Frente a este peligro para los fondos buitre y los partidos de derechas, se pervirtió el concepto de violencia de genero, reduciendose a las agresiones de hombres contra mujeres (sexo), _( la mayor parte se debe a trastornos de la personalidad u otros trastornos)_ , no al machismo.
Los dueños de los medios de comunicación masivos, ... también son los dueños de residencias, se está adueñando de la sanidad para hacer negocio, los grandes fondos buitre se están adueñando de todo


----------



## LionelHutz (15 Feb 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> No nos confundamos, el feminismo defensor de la vida por encima de todo, antimilitarista,... que luchaba por un cambio en el sistema patriarcal_(concentración de beneficios y poder en unos pocos)_,* ha sido NEUTRALIZADO. *En castellano genero y sexo tienen significados diferentes, pero en ingles es lo mismo y se han confundido*: el feminismo pretendía una sociedad en que el valor de la vida prevaleciera por encima de todo : no a la guerra, no a los ejercitos, SI a la sanidad publica , SI la educación públicas, SI la LEY la dependencia* ; *en definitiva que los cuidados que las mujeres realizaban en lo privado pasaran a lo público*. Frente a este peligro para los fondos buitre y los partidos de derechas, se pervirtió el concepto de violencia de genero, reduciendose a las agresiones de hombres contra mujeres (sexo), _( la mayor parte se debe a trastornos de la personalidad u otros trastornos)_ , no al machismo.
> Los dueños de los medios de comunicación masivos, ... también son los dueños de residencias, se está adueñando de la sanidad para hacer negocio, los grandes fondos buitre se están adueñando de todo



Tengo mis dudas de que el feminismo quisiera todo eso. Sospecho que era bastante mas simple y cercano (al dia a dia de las mujeres).
Pero estoy de acuerdo en que el feminismo se quedo en el siglo XX y lo que hay ahora es hembrismo.


----------



## anestesia (15 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tengo mis dudas de que el feminismo quisiera todo eso. Sospecho que era bastante mas simple y cercano (al dia a dia de las mujeres).
> Pero estoy de acuerdo en que el feminismo se quedo en el siglo XX y lo que hay ahora es hembrismo.



Son las condiciones necesarias para el traslado de los cuidados del ámbito privado al público; y la defensa de la vida por encima del poder y el dinero.


----------



## opinator (15 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Yo no creo que les han comido el tarro, creo que como son españolas y conocen la ley del pendulo algunas quieren que la sociedad pase del machismo más rancio que había en la dictadura del enano a un feminismo igual de hijo puta que ese machismo. De ahí viene el error.



Conforero, sé de sobra la historia del 8-M y su reivindicación, pero creo que sobreestimas la capacidad intelectual de todas esas masas abducidas que salen a pasear y berrear su adoctrinamiento cada 8-M.

Que les han comido el tarro mediante mentiras, ingeniería social y propaganda emocional es más que evidente. 

Creen vivir en un intolerable infierno machista que únicamente existe en sus trastornadas cabecitas.

Y que todas esas masas son de cierto tipo ideológico y que, salvo cuatro muy adoctrinadas, la mayoría no tiene ni puta idea de casi nada también es evidente, porque sólo repiten consignas y mentiras, rezuman odio y retraso y son víctimas de ingeniería social sin saberlo.

Hace 80 años eran nacionalcatólicas y hoy son femibolcheviques por mero adoctrinamiento y muy a gusto, sin saber que defienden su auto-degradación.

La donna è mobile qual piuma al vento...


----------



## LionelHutz (15 Feb 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> Son las condiciones necesarias para el traslado de los cuidados del ámbito privado al público; y la defensa de la vida por encima del poder y el dinero.



Muy bonito. Pero repito, no creo que eso fuera expresado y compartido por las feministas del siglo XIX y XX de esa manera.


----------



## Chortina Premium (16 Feb 2022)

Tragedia en Terranova: diez muertos y 11 desaparecidos al hundirse un barco gallego (vozpopuli.com)

Que digo yo que habrá paridad en esa tragedia y habrá alguna concentración feminazi, no?, o la igualdah sólo existe en los despachos de las empresas?.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Feb 2022)




----------

